# Jewish prayer songs and Hebrew songs (popular/classic)



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

This is for Jewish prayers and also popular Hebrew singers/groups.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u55GkOe74Y]Ana BeKoach - Ovadia Chamama, Yitzik Eshel and 'Heaven and Earth' - YouTube[/ame]

"ANA BEKOACH" is one of the most powerful prayers there is in the Jewish religion with in regards to the energetic frequency it contained within. It is not an exaggeration that it could lift you literally to the sky. Its strength lies in the unique combination of the letters. It is recommended to say this prayer each morning, and/or before an important occasion, couple meeting, interview etc' as the Arizel recommends to do. 

"ANA BEKOACH" prayer, after being said in the morning can be repeated all through the day when a complicated situation occurs, a great task is before us or with any occasion when you need to communicate with upper realms. 

The upper worlds are the worlds where our strength and awareness are unlimited and may open ourselves to any thing new. A world with unlimited opportunities, abundance, knowledge, awareness and inspiration. 

"ANA BEKOACH" prayer helps us to open ourselves to anything that arrives from these worlds. For generations "ANA BEKOACH" prayer received great importance at the Kabbalist and mystics that knew the enormous strength of the letters combination in the prayer. 

Therefore you may find "ANA BEKOACH" set inside talismans, synagogue signs and painted windows, in order to give strength and assistance to elevate to upper worlds. In fact, its main goal of spiritual work is to elevate beyond the five known senses and to remind ourselves that the materialistic world is not limiting us and our awareness has the ability to go beyond substance.

Hebrew version (English letters) 
"ANA BEKOACH" 
ANA BEKOACH. GEDULAT YEMINECHA. TATIR ZERURA 
KABEL RINAT. AMCHA SAGVENU. TAHARENU NORA 
NA GIBOR. DORSHEY YICHUDCHA. KEBAVAT SHOMREM 
BARCHEM TEHAREM. RACHAMEY ZIDEKATCHA. 
TAMID GOMLEM 
HASIN KADOSH. BEROV TUVECHA. NAHEL ADOTECHA 
YAHID GE'EA. LEAMECHA PNNE. ZOCHREY KDUSHATECHA 
SHAVATENU KABEL. USHEMA ZAKATENU. YODE TA'ALUMOT.

The English Translation for Ana Bekoach 
*With your great power release the bonds of exile from your people. Receive our prayer, the prayer of your people, elevate us, and purify us, great one. Please o mighty one .Keep us safe, protect us from harm and save us. Bless us, give us strength with your grace, reward us and have mercy on us. O great one with your powers, guide your congregation with kindness. Superior, the one and only, come back to your people, people who worship you and remember your holiness. Accept our plea hear our bitterly cry. You, the one who knows the true hidden way. 
(*) the power of the prayer - however- lies in the combination of the Hebrew letters only and by far any other way.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

&#9836; Im Eshkachech Yerushalayim Yossi Azulay - PSALM 137 - If I forget you, O Jerusalem.  &#9836;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irm-0IKPGic]? Im Eshkachech Yerushalayim Yossi Azulay - PSALM 137 - If I forget thee, O jerusalem - YouTube[/ame]

Sung by Yossi Azulay, from the album "Tfilot" (Prayers)
PSALM/ Tehilim 137:5-6
**********************************
Im eshkachech Yerushalayim 
tishkach yemini
Tidbak leshoni lechiki
im lo ezkerechi

Im lo a'aleh et Yerushalayim 
al rosh simchati
----------------------------------------
If I forget You, O, Jerusalem, 
let my right hand forget its skill. 
Let my tongue stick to the roof of my mouth,
if I do not remember you,

If I do not set Jerusalem
above my highest joy


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

Biblical Hebrew is the language of G-d. it touches the soul and our souls are a part of G-d.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

EL ADON 
EL ADON AL KOL HAMA'ASIM 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiyQ0b_PJ9E]El Adon - Yossi Azulay - YouTube[/ame]

El adon al kol hama'asim
baruch um'vorach befi kol neshamah
gad'lo vetuvo lifnei olam.
Da'at ut'vunah sovevim hodo:
hamitga'eh al chayot hakodesh.
Venehedar bechavod al hamerkavah.
Z'chut umishor lifnei kis'o.
Chesed verachamim male k'vodo:
tovim me'orot shebara Eloheinu.
Yetzaram bida'at b'vinah uvehas'kel.
Ko'ach ug'vurah natan bahem.
Lihyot moshlim bekerev tevel:
mele'im ziv um'fikim nugah.
Na'eh zivam bechol ha'olam.
S'mechim betzetam vesasim bevo'am.
Osim be'eimah ratzon konam:
pe'er vechavod not'nim lish'mo.
Tzahalah verinah lezecher malchuto.
Kara lashemesh vayiz'rach or.
Ra'ah vehit'kin tzurat hal'vanah:
shevach not'nim lo kol tz'va marom.
Tif'eret ug'dulah sor'fim ve'ofanim vechayot hakodesh:

G-D IS LORD 
G-D IS LORD OVER ALL CREATION 

G-d is the Lord of all creation
Blessed and praised is he by every soul
His greatness and goodness fill the universe
knowledge and wisdom surround him
He is exalted above the celestial beings
And adorned in glory above the chariot
Purity and justice stand before his throne
Kindness and mercy are in his glorious presence
Good are the luminaries which our G-d created,
made with knowledge, wisdom and insight
He placed in them energy and power
To have dominion over the world
Full of splendor they radiate brightness;
Beautiful is their brilliance throughout the world
They rejoice in their rising and exult in their setting
performing with reverence the will of their Creator
Glory and honor do they give to his name,
And joyous song to his majestic fame
He called forth the sun, and it shone;
He saw fit to regulate the form of the moon
All the hosts of heaven give him praise;
All the celestial beings attribute glory and grandeur


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a prayer sung in every synagogue throughout the world at the end of the Sabbath service on Saturdays.

&#9836; Adon Olam Yossi Azulay &#9836;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxg6J2mbROI]? Adon Olam Yossi Azulay - Tho Lord of Eternity - YouTube[/ame]

Sung by Yossi Azulay, from the album "Tfilot" (Prayers)
**********************************
Adon olam, asher malach
Beterem kol yetzir nivra
L'et na'asah vecheftzo kol
Azai melech shemo nikra

V'acharey kichlot hakol
levado yimloch nora
Vehu haya, vehu hoveh
vehu yih'yeh betifara

Vehu echad, ve´ein sheni
lehamshil lo, lehachbira
Beli reishit, beli tachlit
velo ha'oz vehamisrah

Vehu Eli, vechai go'ali
vetzur chevli beyom tzarah
Vehu nisi umanos li
menat kosi beyom ekra

---------------------------------------
The Lord of Eternity (Universe), who reigned
Before anything was created
When all was made by his will
Mighty King His name was called

And when all should cease to be
The Awesome One alone would reign
And He was, and He is
And He shall be in glory

And He is one, and there is no other
To compare to Him, or be equal to Him
Without beginning, without end
And to Him is the power and the sovereignty 

And He is my God, and He is my living Redeemer
And the rock of my affliction on the day of trouble
And He is my banner and my refuge
Who fills my cup on the day I call


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a thread not just for prayers but also for popular and classic Israeli songs.
Here is the wonderful singer Shiri Maimon with her 2005 entry to the Eurovision Song Contest.

Hasheket Shenish'ar - Shiri Maimon  (Eurovision 2005 Israel)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUmfgNA-Azo]Hasheket Shenish'ar-Shiri Maimon(Eurovision 2005 Israel) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

I've always loved this.. it's a bit sad, but pain is part of being a Jew.. she has beautiful voice
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXTukS7HoFg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXTukS7HoFg[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

Jroc said:


> I've always loved this.. it's a bit sad, but pain is part of being a Jew.. she has beautiful voice
> 
> Shema Israel Sarit Hadad - YouTube



That is beautiful.  Very sad though.

Time to jazz things up a bit now.  


The Idan Raichel Project
Milim Yaffot Me'Eleh (Nicer Words than These) - Live.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95anpoEb4fM&list=PLlwZ9tl3ubDoEJJvv-dhXi7H6GCpP5t5w]???????? ?? ???? ????? - ????? ???? ???? - ????? ??? - The Idan Raichel Project?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Jan 1, 2014)

This is one of my favorite prayers.

It's normally said at the end of the shabbat service.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RQibnqiZX0]Adon Olam - Transliterated and translated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Jan 1, 2014)

I think Israel's national anthem is beautiful

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_9N1ldPtQ8]ISRAEL'S National Anthem - HATIKVAH with English and Hebrew lyrics ( Longer version ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Jan 1, 2014)

This is beautiful.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tIrGHDb5yo]Ofra Haza Yerushalaim Shel Zahav (Jerusalem of Gold) subbed.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

From the depths I called you Hashem &#1514;&#1508;&#1497;&#1500;&#1492; &#1502;&#1502;&#1506;&#1502;&#1511;&#1497;&#1501;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ApTOj2Gix8]?????? ??????? - From the depths i called you hashem?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

Traditional Shema...


*"&#1513;&#1502;&#1506; &#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500; &#1492;' &#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1492;' &#1488;&#1495;&#1491;!"- &#1492;' &#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1511;&#1497;&#1501;! &#1492;' &#1502;&#1500;&#1498; &#1492;' &#1502;&#1500;&#1498; &#1492;' &#1497;&#1502;&#1500;&#1493;&#1498; 
&#1500;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501; &#1493;&#1506;&#1491;!!!

Hear, Israel, the Lord is our God, the Lord is One.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfF6-TkAnBM&list=PLA45539DCA70D8010]???? ????? - shema israel?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n-r1TjiKTA]????? ???? ?????? ?? ?????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

It's Ein Kelohenu but not quite as we know it.

Ein Keloheinu - Moshav Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbU0SBFOnBs]Ein Keloheinu - Moshav Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

Harry Belafonte - Hine Ma Tov (live in England, 1960)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCzUWap9rm0]Harry Belafonte - Hine Ma Tov (live in England, 1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

Oseh Shalom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4rFUoddqbI&list=PLD35B7D84DF735E44]Oseh Shalom - YouTube[/ame]

Oseh shalom bimromav
Hu ya'aseh shalom aleinu
V'al kol Yisrael
V'imru, v'imru amen.

Ya'aseh shalom, ya'aseh shalom
Shalom aleinu v'al kol Yisrael
Ya'aseh shalom, ya'aseh shalom
Shalom aleinu v'al kol Yisrael

---

He who makes peace in His high places,
May He bring peace upon us
And upon all Israel,
And say ye Amen.

May He bring peace, may He bring peace,
Peace upon us and on all of Israel.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

Shabbat baboker - Arik Einstein
&#1488;&#1512;&#1497;&#1511; &#1488;&#1497;&#1497;&#1504;&#1513;&#1496;&#1497;&#1497;&#1503; - &#1513;&#1489;&#1514; &#1489;&#1489;&#1493;&#1511;&#1512;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlOKbBSPBpA]????? ????????? - ??? ??????? - YouTube[/ame]

SHABAT BABOKER 

Shabat baboker! Yom yafeh,
ima shotah hamon kafeh,
aba kore hamon iton
ve'li yiknu hamon balon.

Efshar lalechet layarkon,
velashot sham basirah,
o letayel ad sof harechov
velashuv bechazarah,
efshar liktof prachim, 
ka'eleh she'lo asur,
ve'efshar lalechet ad hagan
velir'ot she'hu sagur.

SATURDAY MORNING 

Saturday morning! Beautiful day,
Mom drinks a lot of coffee,
Dad reads a lot of paper
and they'll buy me a lot of balloons.

You can go to the Yarkon, 
go around in a boat,
or walk till the end of the street
and come back,
you can pick flowers,
those that aren't forbidden,
and you can go to the park
and see that it's closed.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

Eurovision 1983 - Ofra Haza - Khay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc54OKvroEY]Eurovision 1983 - Ofra Haza - Khay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> It's Ein Kelohenu but not quite as we know it.
> 
> Ein Keloheinu - Moshav Band
> 
> Ein Keloheinu - Moshav Band - YouTube



I like it never heard Ein Keloheinu quite like that before


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's a little Passover tune

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSfrxV_Kcig]Dayenu (?????????) - Passover Song (Judaica): Performed Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > It's Ein Kelohenu but not quite as we know it.
> ...



Me neither.  But that isn't bad though is it?  

This version sends shivers down my spine.

Erev Shel Shoshanim - Evening of Roses.
Moscow Male Jewish Choir.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpWGsqguzLE]Erev Shel Shoshanim,Moscow Male Jewish Cappella,Alexander Tsaliuk,Wedding Song - YouTube[/ame]

Evening of Roses
Let us go out to the grove
Myrrh, Spices, and Frankincense
Is the carpet under your feet

Night falls slowly
And a wind of rose blows
Let me whisper a song for you slowly
A song of love

Dawn and the dove coos
Your hair is full of dewdrops
Your lips are as roses unto the morning
I will pick them for myself

English transliteration
Erev shel shoshanim
Netzeh na el habustan
Mor besamim ulevona
Leraglech miftan

Layla yored le'at
Veru'ach shoshan noshvah
Havah elchash lach shir balat
Zemer shel ahava

Shachar homa yonah
Roshech maleh telalim
Pich el haboker shoshana
Ektefenu li

Original Hebrew
&#1506;&#1512;&#1489; &#1513;&#1500; &#1513;&#1493;&#1513;&#1504;&#1497;&#1501;
&#1504;&#1510;&#1488; &#1504;&#1488; &#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1489;&#1493;&#1505;&#1514;&#1503;
&#1502;&#1493;&#1512; &#1489;&#1513;&#1502;&#1497;&#1501; &#1493;&#1500;&#1489;&#1493;&#1504;&#1492;
.&#1500;&#1512;&#1490;&#1500;&#1498; &#1502;&#1508;&#1514;&#1503;

&#1500;&#1497;&#1500;&#1492; &#1497;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491; &#1500;&#1488;&#1496;
&#1493;&#1512;&#1493;&#1495; &#1513;&#1493;&#1513;&#1503; &#1504;&#1493;&#1513;&#1489;&#1492;
&#1492;&#1489;&#1492; &#1488;&#1500;&#1495;&#1513; &#1500;&#1498; &#1513;&#1497;&#1512; &#1489;&#1500;&#1488;&#1496;
.&#1494;&#1502;&#1512; &#1513;&#1500; &#1488;&#1492;&#1489;&#1492;

&#1513;&#1495;&#1512; &#1492;&#1493;&#1502;&#1492; &#1497;&#1493;&#1504;&#1492;
&#1512;&#1488;&#1513;&#1498; &#1502;&#1500;&#1488; &#1496;&#1500;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501;
&#1508;&#1497;&#1498; &#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1489;&#1493;&#1511;&#1512;, &#1513;&#1493;&#1513;&#1504;&#1492;
.&#1488;&#1511;&#1496;&#1508;&#1504;&#1493; &#1500;&#1497;


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

A Million Stars - Amit Farkash

This song was written to the fallen israeli pilot Tom Farkash, sung by his 17-year-old sister Amit Farkash.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH3RWZ1a0y8]A Million Stars - Amit Farkash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 1, 2014)

ONCE THERE WERE GREEN FIELDS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOFSCrv_Hb4]???? ????? ????? '??-????-????' / '???? ??????' 1973?? - YouTube[/ame]

Once there were green fields kissed by the sun
Once there were valleys where rivers used to run
Once there were blue skies with white clouds high above
Once they were part of an everlasting love
We were the lovers who strolled through green fields
Green fields are gone now, parched by the sun
Gone from the valleys where rivers used to run
Gone with the cold wind that swept into my heart
Gone with the lovers who let their dreams depart
Where are the green fields that we used to roam
I'll never know what made you run away
How can I keep searching when dark clouds hide the day
I only know there's nothing here for me
Nothing in this wide world, left for me to see
Still I'll keep on waiting until you return
I'll keep on waiting until the day you learn
You can't be happy while your heart's on the roam
You can't be happy until you bring it home
Home to the green fields and me once again


----------



## CMike (Jan 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmthKpnTHYQ]The Maccabeats - Les Misérables - Passover - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgJInVvJSZg]The Maccabeats - Purim Song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSJCSR4MuhU]The Maccabeats - Candlelight - Hanukkah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a little out of season...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlcxEDy-lr0]Dip Your Apple - Fountainheads Rosh Hashanah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

Noa is such a sweet singer.  This is one of my favorite songs of hers.


Achinoam Nini - (known as Noa)
Girl with braids
&#1488;&#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493;&#1506;&#1501; &#1504;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497; - &#1492;&#1497;&#1500;&#1491;&#1492; &#1506;&#1501; &#1492;&#1510;&#1502;&#1493;&#1514;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-sMxWyhjTw]???????? ???? - ????? ?? ??????? - YouTube[/ame]

I remember years ago 
a little girl with her laughter 
from high up on your shoulders you would tell 
me stories, 
and sing to me softly 

once I had a little girl 
with two braids swinging on her back 
when she undid her thick black braids 
my heart would also come undone 

in the meadow, I unraveled them 
friendly old moon smiled down on us 
but in the fall, she'd shed them all 
to the autumn of our souls 


in the meadow, I unraveled them 
friendly old moon smiled down on us 

once I had a little girl 
with two braids swinging on her back 
she has gone, this little girl 
and taken spring away with her 

now that same girl stands before you 
long black hair caped over her shoulders 
stage lights shine 
and in my mind 
I send a song out to you 

"once I had a little girl 
with two braids swinging on her back" 
but autumn's past 
and she will laugh 
fall is all but gone away 
a lovely spring 
begins 
today


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

Ein li eretz acheret 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIplMPgwXuY]Ein li eretz acheret (I have no other country) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHVOKxNGOIc]The Promised Land (Eretz Eretz) - ???? ??????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YONAP39jVE]BARBRA STREISAND - AVINU MALKEINU - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 2, 2014)

Shabbat song....SHALOM ALEICHEM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8fLzzYj9k8]SHALOM ALEICHEM with English translation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5DVgM1UnUo]God Almighty When Will It End? Subliminal & Miri Ben-Ari - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 3, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> God Almighty When Will It End? Subliminal & Miri Ben-Ari - YouTube



Hebrew rap...Certainly different. I cant say as I like the dancers. The rap and the violin are good.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 3, 2014)

*David after his affair with Batsheva*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpHy77S-ITs&list=PLD35B7D84DF735E44]Choneni Elohim, from Psalm 51 (Be Gracious to me O G-d) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zhIOE6yUdg]Song for Gal - by Yedida Freilich - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 4, 2014)

* Nation will not lift up sword against nation, nor will they learn war anymore*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWloTpK2bzs]Lo Yisa Goy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 4, 2014)

Jroc said:


> * Nation will not lift up sword against nation, nor will they learn war anymore*
> 
> 
> Lo Yisa Goy - YouTube



That is absolutely beautiful.  




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUUXlOZglBQ]????? ???''? - ??????? ?????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the prayer our Rabbi blesses my congregation with at the end of the Sabbath service.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-eHCxMM3PI]The Lord Bless You And Keep You (Aaronic Blessing) - YouTube[/ame]

Y' va-re-che-cha Adonai v'yish-mire-cha
Ya-er Adonai panav elei-cha vihu-necha

Yi-sah Adonai panav elei-cha
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom v'ya-sem l'cha shalom

The Lord bless you and keep you
May the Lord shine His Face upon you

And be gracious unto you; may the Lord look upon you
And give you peace, and give you peace

Yi-sah Adonai panav elei-cha
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom and give you peace
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom and give you peace
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom and give you peace


----------



## Jroc (Jan 5, 2014)

We sing this every Shabbat after the meal...


   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwlXGmT_QJI]Kol Ha'olam Kulo - YouTube[/ame]


*The whole entire world, is a very narrow bridge,
a very narrow bridge, a very narrow bridge

And the main thing, is to recall,
to have no fear, have no fear at all*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 6, 2014)

The wonderful Sarit Hadad.  To get the English translation just copy and paste the titles into Google search and there will be sites with translations for those songs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_HwiTxmWQE]Sarit Hadad -HaHofaa Haya BeCaesarea - YouTube[/ame]

Tracklist --------- 1. Intro 2. Haval Al HaZman 3. Ze HaSod Sheli 4. Tishtok 5. Ani Od Boheret 6. Ani Ohevet Otha Harbe Yoter Mimeni 7. Tipa VeOd Tipa 8. Bahur Nehmad 9. Teleh Kapara Alay 10. Kah Et HaKol 11. Yalla Leh HaBayta Moti 12. KsheHaLev Bohe 13. Ashlayot Metukot 14. Havera Tova 15. Kohavim Shel Ahava 16. Yalla Leh HaBayta Moti


----------



## Jroc (Jan 12, 2014)

*Behold.. He that keeps Israel neither slumbers nor sleeps.*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRoXRm9F91c]Songs from the book of Psalms - HINE LO YANUM - Psalm 121: 4 - Original Recording - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/bonncaruso/cohen-psalm-23


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/bonncaruso/rosenthal-kaddisch-1989


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/bonncaruso/rosenthal-kaddisch-2006


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/bonncaruso/low-amar-amar-hebr-isch-hebrew


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2014)

This is an awesome thread.

 to [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] for the hat-tip!


----------



## Jroc (Jan 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> https://soundcloud.com/bonncaruso/rosenthal-kaddisch-2006



I figured I'd put the English translation to this...




> Glorified and sanctified be God's great name throughout the world which He has created according to His will. May He establish His kingdom in your lifetime and during your days, and within the life of the entire House of Israel, speedily and soon; and say, Amen.
> 
> May His great name be blessed forever and to all eternity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst - wow, I am speechless.

Thanks for joining this thread.  What an amazing talent.  Please, please, carry on contributing here.  Your own songs and if you want others' who you admire.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Statistikhengst - wow, I am speechless.
> 
> Thanks for joining this thread.  What an amazing talent.  Please, please, carry on contributing here.  Your own songs and if you want others' who you admire.




my pleasure. I have tons of recordings of my pro work, but not much on the internet yet.

Used to do lots of Chazzanut.

The Cohen Psalm 23 was writting in commemoration of 911.

I tend to write one kaddish for myself to sing every 2 years or so, and sh'ma kolyenu is one of my favorite and most meaningful (to me) brachot.

Let me see what I can dig up...

I love this thread, feel right at home here. Among kind people of good will.  Yepp, that is a nice feeling.

Shalom, Chavverim!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst - wow, I am speechless.
> ...



You're welcome.  Please stick around and recruit others if you want.  Shalom to you too and in fact Shabbat Shalom.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Shabbat shalom to you as well!

This one is from me for all of you, but especially for [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] 

A prayer for strong men!

https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/ganchoff-magen-avot

Just uploaded this morning for y'all... bet you will like the ending, too!!!  


*Magen Avot:*

He was a protective shield to our fathers, by his word,
by his edict he can call back the dead,
The Lord is holy, no one can compare with (to) him.
the One who gives his people the Shabbat as a gift,
daily we serve him with righteous fear,
daily we thank him,
He is our Lord, and we thank him,
He is the Lord of Peace, the one who makes Shabbat holy.
The seventh day is set aside and blessed for his people -
in order to bring joy to his people to to remind them to remember who the Creator is.


Translation mine, direct from the Ivrit, in 21st century, understandable, everyman's  English. 


I think there are some other really wonderful people of good will we should invite to hear all of this music, neat people with lyric souls:

 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]

There are more, but I would like to start with these four people. I know that Pogo likes to play musical instruments, so this may really appeal to him. 

I really do love this thread. I started a similar type of thread at another forum, but it never really caught on.

BTW, I love jewish jazz too...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Excellent!!!!!

I am going to listen to all your music this weekend as I am busy at the moment.  Thank you so very much for all of them, and thanks for inviting others along.  

A warm welcome in advance to those new invitees.

I would love to hear the Jewish Jazz.  I quite like Klezmer but the more jazzier type rather than the oy vey morose type.  I suppose we could have Klezmer and Jewish Jazz on this thread too rather than make a separate thread.  Also of course Israeli singers and bands too as Israel has a thriving music industry.  This is becoming a very exciting thread.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByffzMl91sk&list=PLNdYoh7kXJ-6y7XGInygPQ8X7ihVY3Aac]Ella - Avinu Malkeinu - YouTube[/ame]

Avinu Malkeynu:

http://www.myjewishlearning.com/hol...es/Prayers/Mahzor_Content/Avinu_Malkenu.shtml

She is also beautiful.

       


The same loving Father that Beethoven describes in his 9th symphony

"Brothers, over the canopy of stars, there MUST live a loving father"


Just great stuff for the soul, for the mind, for the body...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the type of Klezmer I love.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvCYDluMOxQ]Amsterdam Klezmer Band - Di Naie Chuppe - Sziget 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This is the type of Klezmer I love.
> 
> Amsterdam Klezmer Band - Di Naie Chuppe - Sziget 2012 - YouTube




Darn, I can't see it. GEMA rights not extended to Germany. I haz the sadz.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > This is the type of Klezmer I love.
> ...



Can you view any of the Amsterdam Klezmer Band's works?  They are really excellent, very visual, not only musically talented.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Traditionally played at Jewish weddings (whatever the level of orthodoxy).

klezmer mazeltov ve simentov

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocBwI5p0FGk]Suite Sherele - Simantov - Mazeltov (klezmer) par Slava Kazykin Ensemble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Traditionally played at Jewish weddings (whatever the level of orthodoxy).
> 
> klezmer mazeltov ve simentov
> 
> Suite Sherele - Simantov - Mazeltov (klezmer) par Slava Kazykin Ensemble - YouTube



M'od. Tov M'od!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This is the type of Klezmer I love.
> 
> Amsterdam Klezmer Band - Di Naie Chuppe - Sziget 2012 - YouTube









That was awesome. 

And thanks for the invite, Stat!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > This is the type of Klezmer I love.
> ...



A warm welcome, and any friend of Stat is a friend of mine.  I will put some more Klezmer on her in a while.  I particularly like the Amsterdam Klezmer Band although I suppose I should widen my horizons in the Klezmer genre.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 17, 2014)

This is great, for Caroline


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkmFgQ9fM94&list=PLXN6CjTsfmb2AZs3U8WamGbKIHUC4b_b]Itzhak Perlman plays Klezmer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 17, 2014)

This one is for Stat. the older, classic Jazz is the best in my opinion.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUwrx0ZU4Gc&list=PLXN6CjTsfmb2AZs3U8WamGbKIHUC4b_b]Old Klezmer Tune: Bublitschki - Ziggy Elman's Orch., 1938 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Jroc said:


> This is great, for Caroline
> 
> 
> Itzhak Perlman plays Klezmer - YouTube


Excellent, and I watched and enjoyed it all.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

For Jroc for this evening, the start of Shabbat.  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FCgE49vwT8]Lecha Dodi for the eve of Shabbat Bereshit (Spanish & Portuguese Choir, London) - YouTube[/ame]

The choir of the Spanish & Portuguese Jews' Congregation of London singing at a concert on 24 October 2010 to honour Maurice Martin on his retirement after over 50 years as choirmaster of the Spanish & Portuguese Synagogue, Lauderdale Road, London

This Lecha Dodi is sung on the eve of Shabbat Bereshit. The soloist is Eliot Alderman, and the conductor is Maurice Martin.


*LECHA DODI 

SHAMOR VEZACHOR & KABBALAT SHABBAT DANCE 

Lechah dodi, likrat kalah
penei shabat nekabelah
(x2)

Shamor vezachor bedibur echad
hishmi'anu el hameyuchad
hashem echad ush'mo echad
leshem uletif'eret velitehilah

Lechah dodi...

Likrat shabat lechu venelchah
ki hi mekor hab'rachah
merosh mikedem nesuchah
sof ma'aseh bamach'shavah techilah

Lechah dodi...

Mik'dash melech ir meluchah
kumi tze'i mitoch hahafechah
rav lach shevet be'emek habacha
ve'hu yachamol alaich chem'lah

Lechah dodi...

Hitna'ari me'afar kumi
lib'shi big'dei tif'artech ami
al yad ben Yishai beit halach'mi
kar'vah el nafshi ge'alah

Lechah dodi...

Hitoreri, hitoreri,
ki ba orech, kumi uri,
uri, uri, shir daberi,
kevod hashem alaich nig'lah.

Lecha dodi...

Lo tevoshi ve'lo tikal'mi
mah tishtochachi umah tehemi,
bach yechesu ani'ei ami,
venivnetah ir al tilah.

Lecha dodi...

Vehayu lim'shisah shosaich,
verachaku kol miv'laich,
yasis alaich Elohaich,
kimesos chatan al kalah.

Lecha dodi...

Yamin usmol tif'rotzi,
ve'et hashem ta'aritzi,
al yad ish bein partzi,
venis'mechah venagilah.

Lecha dodi...

Boi beshalom ateret ba'alah,
gam besimchah uvetzahalah
toch emunei am segulah,
boi kalah, boi, kalah;
toch emunei am segulah,
boi kalah, shabat malkah.

Lecha dodi...

COME MY BELOVED 
GUARD AND REMEMBER / RECEPTION OF THE SABBATH 

Come my lover to welcome the Shabat (referred to as the bride) 
We will welcome the Shabat 
(x2) 

Guard and remember in a single utterance 
let us hear the special kind 
God is one and his name is one 
for his name for glory and praise 

Come my lover...

Let's greet the Shabat 
as it is the source of blessing 
it is spread over from encient times 
every deed is resulted after a thought first 

Come my lover...

King's temple, kingdom city 
Come out of the rebellion 
it is enough to sit in valley of cry 
he will have mercy on you 

Come my lover...

Get up from the ash and shake it off your self 
wear your glorious cloths, my nation 
next to ben yishai (meaning king david) and beit halachmi 
my soul will be saved 

Come my lover...

Wake up wake up 
You have a guest get up 
Wake up wake up and sing a song 
You saw the glory of God 

Come my lover...

You will not be ashamed or disgraced 
why are you bent over and why do you moan softly
the poor will find refuge in you 
and you will be rebuild again

Lecha dodi...

Vehayu lim'shisah shosaich,
verachaku kol miv'laich,
yasis alaich Elohaich,
kimesos chatan al kalah.

Lecha dodi...

Yamin usmol tif'rotzi,
ve'et hashem ta'aritzi,
al yad ish bein partzi,
venis'mechah venagilah.

Come my beloved...

Enter in peace o crown of her husband 
Even in gladness and good cheer 
Among the faithful of the treasured nation 
Enter o bride, enter o bride. 
Among the faithful of the treasured nation 
Enter o bride, the Sabbath Queen.

Come my beloved...*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

For Stat.  I hope you enjoy this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClPBhvxDYTQ]Baroque Jewish music from the Portuguese Synagogue in Amsterdam - YouTube[/ame]

Boij besalom and Col anesama (Halleluyah), by Christian Giuseppe Lidarti (1730- c. 1793), edited by Israel Adler. This was a commission for the anniversary of the inauguration of the Portuguese Synagogue in Amsterdam. Janet Pape, soprano, Yoko Honda, Xavier Lambert, baroque violon, Elena Adreyev, baroque violoncelle, Nicholas Fairbank, harpsichord.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 17, 2014)

Jroc said:


> This is great, for Caroline
> 
> 
> Itzhak Perlman plays Klezmer - YouTube



Thanks Jroc.

The first time I saw Perlman play was by accident. The city orchestra would have rehersals during lunch times and they were free for anyone who wanted to drop by. Normally I would have lunch in the park but it was raining so I decided to go the other way to city hall instead. And there he was in shorts up on the stage playing as if it was for the sold out concert that evening.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

This video clip, which was produced especially for the Jewish High Holidays, shows the IDF chief cantor and IDF soldiers singing the prayer "Unetanneh Tokef" in the Great Synagogue in Tel Aviv. The video features footage of the Yom Kippur War and one of its heroes, Brig. Gen. (res.) Avigdor Kahalani, who was a battalion commander in the Armored Brigade, fought in the battle of the Valley of Tears and was awarded a Medal of Valor.

Special thanks to:
Brig. Gen. (res.) Avigdor Kahalani -- head of Association for the Well-Being of Israeli Soldiers
Ofir Sobol -- producer and musical arranger 
The Great Synagogue on Allenby St. in Tel Aviv
Raanana Symphonette Orchestra
Kibbutz Beit Hashita
Music: Yair Rosenblum


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyBToUaon2w]IDF Chief Cantor Sings "Unetanneh Tokef" - YouTube[/ame]


We shall ascribe holiness to this day.

For it is awesome and terrible.

Your kingship is exalted upon it.

Your throne is established in mercy.

You are enthroned upon it in truth.

In truth You are the judge,

The exhorter, the all&#8209;knowing, the witness,

He who inscribes and seals,

Remembering all that is forgotten.

You open the book of remembrance

Which proclaims itself,

And the seal of each person is there.

The great shofar is sounded,

A still small voice is heard.

The angels are dismayed,

They are seized by fear and trembling

As they proclaim: Behold the Day of Judgment!

For all the hosts of heaven are brought for judgment.

They shall not be guiltless in Your eyes

And all creatures shall parade before You as a troop.

As a shepherd herds his flock,

Causing his sheep to pass beneath his staff,

So do You cause to pass, count, and record,

Visiting the souls of all living,

Decreeing the length of their days,

Inscribing their judgment.

On Rosh Hashanah it is inscribed,

And on Yom Kippur it is sealed.

How many shall pass away and how many shall be born,

Who shall live and who shall die,

Who shall reach the end of his days and who shall not,

Who shall perish by water and who by fire,

Who by sword and who by wild beast,


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

Grupo de Danzas Mendoza, Argentina

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-G069qZos&list=PLC71D488737AAD160]Od Yishoma - YouTube[/ame]



OD YISHAMA 

Od yishama be'arei yehudah
uvechutzot Yerushalaim:

Kol sason vekol simchah,
kol chatan vekol kalah.

IT WILL YET BE HEARD 

It will yet be heard in the cities of Judea
and the parts of Jerusalem:

Sound of joy and sound of gladness,
voice of groom and bride.



'

HINEH MA TOV
HOW GOOD IT IS

Hineh ma tov uma na'im
Shevet achim gam yachad.

Hineh ma tov uma na'im
Shevet achim gam yachad.

Chorus
Hineh ma tov
Shevet achim gam yachad.

How good and pleasant it is
For brothers & sisters to sit together.

How good and pleasant it is
For brothers & sisters to sit together.

Chorus 
How good it is
For brothers & sisters to sit together.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kL6cUWk0H4&list=PLC71D488737AAD160]Somcheinú - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FflT0_U26DE]A YIDDISHE MAMME - BY MOSCOW MALE JEWISH CAPELLA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5gGD8j-gSU]The Moscow Male Jewish Cappella, Conductor - A. Tsaliuk, Concert in St. Petersburg, Part 1, 1995 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfpM7mW0We8]Arim Roshi - Shay Gabso - Lyrics on Screen! - YouTube[/ame]


My favorite song


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> Arim Roshi - Shay Gabso - Lyrics on Screen! - YouTube
> 
> 
> My favorite song



That song brings back memories for me.  Thanks for joining the thread and we look forward to hearing more from you.  Anything Hebrew and/or prayer related.  Even instrumentals etc.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axCT1a_M0lc]The Idan Raichel Project - Chalomot Shel Acherim- The official video clip - YouTube[/ame]

Shanim kulam borchim,
shanim kulam chozrim,
Rodfim achrei hashemesh,
Shvuim betoch ma'agalim,
kulam mesubachim,
Az mah at od cholemet,
Shanim hem mastirim,
shanim kulam yodim,
Even mitapechet,
Baleilot uvayamim kulam kvar medabrim,
Lama at od nisheret...

Adif larutz laeish,
lidrosh lo livakesh,
Mimah at mifachedet?
Ein ma lachsov shehu omer,
ein zman yafeh yoter,
Hevi et hayom...

Shanim hem shoalim,
shanim lo makshivim,
Somrim hakol babeten,
Ze mitztaver v'ze gover
v'ze basof gomer,
Al mah at medaberet,

Adif larutz laeish...

Yotzei sheat tamid shoteket
Aval bifnim ze bo'er v'nisraf hakol,
Kol hamilim she ne'almo
Timtze'i otan bachalomot shel acherim...

Shanim hem niftachim v'nisarim sgurim,
neachazim baruach,
Kol ason rodef acher,
ze ba ze medaber,
Chozrim l'petza hapatuach...

Adif larutz laeish...

Yotzei sheat tamid shoteket...

Shanim kulam borchim,
shanim kulam chozrim,
Rodfim achrei hashemesh.

OTHER PEOPLE'S DREAMS

For years everyone flees,
for years everyone returns,
Chasing after the sun,
Prisoners inside cycles,
everyone is involved,
So what are you still dreaming of,
For years they all hide it,
for years they all know,
A stone is turned over,
In the nights and the days everyone is already talking,
Why do you still remain...

Better to run to the fire,
to demand rather than to beg,
From what are you scared?
There's nothing to think about that he says,
there's no time more beautiful,
Bring the day...

For years they ask,
for years they don't listen,
Keeping everything in the stomach,
It piles up and it gets stronger
and in the end it finishes,
What are you talking about,

Better to run to the fire...

On the outside you are always quiet,
But inside it burns and consumes everything,
All the words that disappear
You will find them in the dreams of others...

For years they are opened yet remain closed up,
held by the wind,
Every tragedy chases differently,
it comes it speaks,
They return to the open wound...

Better to run to the fire...

On the outside you are always quiet...

For years everyone flees,
for years everyone returns,
Chasing after the sun.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQMzhrwFaBw]Boee by Israeli singer Idan Raichel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhN14tANaRw]Alpha Blondy - Jerusalem [Reggae1008] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> For Jroc for this evening, the start of Shabbat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.. I Never quite heard it like that before..i like it upbeat. This is that way we sing at shul...No music of course but the melody and tempo are the same


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlJuY21J-WQ&list=RDfpGE3sD4pqU]?"??? ????"- ?????? ???? ????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This is for Jewish prayers and also popular Hebrew singers/groups.
> 
> Ana BeKoach - Ovadia Chamama, Yitzik Eshel and 'Heaven and Earth' - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ana Bechoach is absolutely my favorite.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 17, 2014)

*Al Kol Eileh* was written by Naomi Shemer, after a tragedy in her family. But the lyrics and music were especially known to be sang by pioneers, about the love of people and land. It's classic Israeli-Jewish song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MZ3qjQYt1M]~Al Kol Eileh~ (?? ?? ???) COVER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 17, 2014)

*Alohim Natan Lecha Bematana:* This song is very well known in Israel. Its most touching presentation was on live television, few years ago, as a 7 year old boy,*Offir Elbaz* stood on stage and with amazing voice shook the stage

????? ???? ? ?????? ??? ?? ????? - mako







Offir Elbaz was born and raised in Sderot for all his life. In the song he thanked The Lord for everything, but did ask for one thing more...

Another version to this song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r80gdTFb60]Little Angels - Elohim Natan Bematana - YouTube[/ame]

God gave you, as a present
A huge, wonderful thing
God gave you a present
Living on this earth

He gave you day and night
Love, hope and dreams
Summer, winter, autumn, spring
And a good soul to look around

He gave you green fields
Flowers and blooming trees
Rivers, brooks and seas
Heaven, moon and stars 

He gave you high holidays and the Sabbath
He gave you Israel , our fathers' land
Hands and a head to fulfil dreams
He gave you all the wonders 

He gave you such beautiful things!
To bring children to this world
Listen to the songs, to see the colours 
"How manifold are Thy works, O LORD"

_God, give me only one more present
A small but wonderful present
God, give me only one more present
*Give peace upon the face of this earth* _


----------



## Lipush (Jan 17, 2014)

*Omed Basha'ar *(Standing at the gate) was originally written by Amir Benyaoun, as a hope for seeing the upcoming of the Messiah. After Gilad Shalit was taken, this song suddenly recieved a whole new meaning, and was then known to be dedicated to the abducted soldier. After his return, it got back the original purpose, as in, the hope to see the Messiah coming soon...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OvK4nJqndo]Hagit Yaso ???? ???? - ???? ???? - YouTube[/ame]

I heard that you were coming back the whole way
I saw angels setting a table for the king's son
I also saw a ladder of yearning, rising and falling
I heard winds softly carresing the leaves
I saw you, it wasn't mirage or my imagination

I heard that the sea has declared it a Happy Day
I saw the stars and the moon dancing
They also know how to roll back
I heard that the sun is in fact a shadow
I saw a tower shaking and then crumbling down

Come!
we have been waiting for you for too many years
We all have became crazed 
we no longer have faces
Just continually disintegrating, 
so come!
Yes come... 

I heard you are actually standing at the gate
And that any innocent lamb could live in the woods 
and I heard that this heart will no longer die
Imagination will sign a peace treaty with reality
All the sounds will become one simple song!

Come!
we have been waiting for you for too many years
We all have became crazed 
we no longer have faces
Just continually disintegrating, 
so come!
Yes come...

Oh, come!
There are no more tools left to break
We do not know who is the clear minded
Who is the drunken one who always falls down the hole, as it were

So come, come back

I heard that you were coming back the whole way
I saw angels setting a table for the king's son

*I saw you! 
It wasn't mirage or my imagination...*


----------



## Lipush (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The wonderful Sarit Hadad.  To get the English translation just copy and paste the titles into Google search and there will be sites with translations for those songs.
> 
> Sarit Hadad -HaHofaa Haya BeCaesarea - YouTube
> 
> Tracklist --------- 1. Intro 2. Haval Al HaZman 3. Ze HaSod Sheli 4. Tishtok 5. Ani Od Boheret 6. Ani Ohevet Otha Harbe Yoter Mimeni 7. Tipa VeOd Tipa 8. Bahur Nehmad 9. Teleh Kapara Alay 10. Kah Et HaKol 11. Yalla Leh HaBayta Moti 12. KsheHaLev Bohe 13. Ashlayot Metukot 14. Havera Tova 15. Kohavim Shel Ahava 16. Yalla Leh HaBayta Moti



Ashlayot Metukot is an amazing song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4r92PMEdcM]????? ??? ?????? ?????? ? - Sarit Hadad - Sweet Illusions?? - YouTube[/ame]

If all the people in the world,
suddenly held hands
a great chain of people,
from here until tomorrow.
If all the planes of the world,
would take off for the sky
and scatter good messages,
of purity and love.
If on each injustice that is created,
we spray soap and water,
there won't be any deprivation (of priviledges)
or a stage for rebelling
if all the leaders of the world,
raised a glass to a toast (to life)
all the world's soldiers
they'd dress in pink

Illusions, sweet illusions
that I see, when I close an eye,
Illusions, sweet illusions
that I hear, when I fall asleep to the news.

If we plan flowers - colourful and
pretty in every zone,
then in each field or even any desert,
suddenly there'll be style.
If a cute knight on a white horse,
will ride waiting at the doorstep,
then I'll turn into a princess
and he'll have a palace.
If to each starving (person) in the world,
we (will) give a bag of flour,
then he'll start to live a life of honour
in the midst of reality.
If we stop the clock,
the now time will flow for me forever,
all the people will live
a life of happiness and liberty.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 17, 2014)

*Mishehu Gadol* (somebody great), besides being a beautiful song, has a special meaning to me. originally its dedicated for G-d, also performed by Shay Gabso, religious singer. 

I sang this song on my Bat Mitzvah however. Family members and friends all knew I was a foundling, and adopted by two great people, but on my Bat-Mitzvah party, infront of 300 people, I took the microphone and sang my thanks to them, with "Mishehu Gadol". It was a life-changing experience I remember till today.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI9se65rrlQ]??? ???? - ????? ???? - ????? ????? - YouTube[/ame]

Another gray cloud passes within - wanders
it extends its hands
so that I'd come to it in the dark
I just wanna go home, I just wanna go home

Somebody great will guard over me up there
so I won't fall
a soft hand will come to me
quiety there calming me
then my hand will drop tiredly
from the fear I'm again in her bosom
somebody great will guard over me up there
so I won't fall

Another small branch is broken within - boom
another hit, another hit and I won't be able to get up
I just wanna go home, I just wanna go home

Somebody great will guard over me up there
so I won't fall
quiety there calming me
then my hand will drop tiredly
from the fear I'm again in her bosom
somebody great will guard over me up there
so I won't fall

*Somebody great will guard over me up there
so I won't fall*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2014)

Lipush said:


> *Mishehu Gadol* (somebody great), besides being a beautiful song, has a special meaning to me. originally its dedicated for G-d, also performed by Shay Gabso, religious singer.
> 
> I sang this song on my Bat Mitzvah however. Family members and friends all knew I was a foundling, and adopted by two great people, but on my Bat-Mitzvah party, infront of 300 people, I took the microphone and sang my thanks to them, with "Mishehu Gadol". It was a life-changing experience I remember till today.
> 
> ...



*&#1513;&#1497;&#1512; &#1497;&#1508;&#1492;*

Beautiful song.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RjKRjgo-31U]The Soul of the Jewish violin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjjpxh456Kk]Shir Lama'alot (Esa enai) (Psalm 121) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2014)

*Inyan Shel Zman* (A matter of time) was performed by Aric Einstain, as a theme for a tv-show about teenagers in highshcool, carrying the same name.

10 year old *Sheli Markolov* sings it beautifully.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksFnnP5JBXs]???? ???????- ????? ?? ????? - YouTube[/ame]

Take your time slowly
The world will still be waiting outside
Take another aspiration for the time being
Two minutes before facing reality.

To be devoted to the heart that is going wild
To the bursting imagination
And to the happiness that is touching
The depths of pain.

You will still discover the world
Whether you want to or not
There is still time to change
From one extreme to the other. 

If love hurt you yesterday
Maybe tomorrow it will hurt no more
If the tears flow with no voice
Maybe at the end you will have a wide grin.

To be devoted to the heart that is going wild
To the bursting imagination
And to the happiness that is touching
The depths of pain.

You will still discover the world
Whether you want to or not
There is still time to change
From one extreme to the other.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2014)

Mikan (from here) has two versions. One of Shlomi Shabbat which describes a love song, and other, that describes the love between the people of Israel and the land.

Prodigy *Agam Buchbut*, 9, performed the second version. Agam was born and raised in southern Israel, and after "Pillar of defense" recorded and filmed the clip, which talks about her love to her homeland and district.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zv-kFd0F10]???? ?????? - ?????? - YouTube[/ame]

From here, doesn't matter where to
We won't move from here,
Together we'll stay and maybe
From here, the morning will rise
I won't be surprised
That I am still here.

Here it all began,
it won't ever end,
Here we took out oath
All gathered in prayer
No longer alone
Leaving false hopes
Tonight it's allowed
To cry

From here, I have a small light
Because I'm still here
And it's always a sign
That good's about to come
"G-d hath taken away
G-d gave"
A blue-white light

Here it all began,
it won't ever end,
Here we took out oath
All gathered in prayer
No longer alone
Leaving false hopes
Tonight it's allowed
To cry


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush's favorite zionist music.   ...
> 
> DJ Kalor - Juden Alarm - YouTube



Now THAT's what Ah'm talkin' about!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush's favorite zionist music.   ...
> ...




Like a rave....


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 20, 2014)

Hanerot, but not quite as we know it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAQJtJ23ESI&list=PL5aupCfpojZHLsRcVAwUSAln4n8EQIo4u]Pharaoh's Daughter - Hanerot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 20, 2014)

Half Ivrit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IyUrPHdWc&list=PLG2SRGJalc0xhbGA2DR3ZBY39aHe91vk8]Pharaoh's Daughter - Hamavdil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2014)

Avinu Malkeinu the traditional version is the best. The whole shul singing this tune in unison with open Ark on Yom Kippur .it's so emotional it's brings tears to my eye's.... The traditional Hebrew is the best of course...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q-_InsXxx4]Avinu Malkeinu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] - as promised.

https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/meine-jiddische-m-dele


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

sweet_caroline said:


> hanerot, but not quite as we know it.
> 
> pharaoh's daughter - hanerot - youtube



a-w-e-s-o-m-e!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFcXeGtDg7w&list=PLA4D8F5BC1D2ED906]Ofra Haza - Eli Eli (My G-d, My G-d) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2014)

I love Ofra Haza...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I love Ofra Haza...



Me too.  Hope everyone likes this.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRnzTTYk7_Q]Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza - YouTube[/ame]

Im Nin'Alu (If The Doors Are Locked) - Ofra Haza.....


Im nin'alu daltei nedivim
Daltei marom lo nin'alu
Im nin'alu 
Im nin'alu

El chai
El chai
Im nin'alu
Im nin'alu
El chai

You know I love you like no other
Like no other in my prayer
Chayot shehem ratzu vashavim
Miyom bri'ah nichlelu

Im nin'alu 
Im nin'alu
El chai
Im nin'alu

Take me away I need your help
Somebody cries within the herd
Oh my God I need your help
Uveshesh k'nafaim s'vivim
Afim be'et yitgalgelu

El chai
El chai
Im nin'alu
Im nin'alu
El chai

Im nin'alu daltei nedivim
Daltei marom lo nin'alu
Im nin'alu
Im nin'alu


Words: Rabbi Shalom Shabazi


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cygVEtou0E]Arik Einstein - SheKsheNavo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwTPpxeUW9Y]????? ???? ?? ?????? ????? ????? Eyal Golan?? - YouTube[/ame]

MI SHEMA&#8217;AMIN 

Bechol makom kol hazmna
Yesh lechulanu migadol ve&#8217;ad katan
Yamim yafim vegam pachot
Uvenehem tshuva lechol hashe&#8217;elot

Yesh Elohim echad gadol
Hu ba&#8217;olam haze noten lanu hakol
Ben afela lekeren or
Et hanativ anachnu rak tzrichim livchor

Veze yadu&#8217;a hachayim hem matana
Hakol tzafuy veharashut netuna

Mi shema&#8217;amin lo mefached
Et ha&#8217;emuna le&#8217;abed
Velanu yesh et melech ha&#8217;olam
Vehu shomer otanu mikulam

Ha&#8217;am haze hu mishpacha
Echad ve&#8217;od echad ze sod ha&#8217;atzlacha
Am Israel lo yevater
Tamid al hamapa anachnu nisha&#8217;er

Veze yadu&#8217;a hachayim hem matana
Hakol tzafuy veharashut netuna

Mi shema&#8217;amin lo mefached
Et ha&#8217;emuna le&#8217;abed
Velanu yesh et melech ha&#8217;olam
Vehu shomer otanu mikulam

THE ONE WHO BELIEVES 

Every place, all the time
The old and young has
Beautiful and less beautiful days
Among them answers to all the questions

There is one mighty God
He gives us everything in this world
Between darkness to a sun beam
We only need to choose the path

It is known life is a gift
All is expected and is allowed

The one who believes is not afraid
To lose faith
We all have the King of the universe
Who guards us from it all

This nation is a family
One and one more is the secret of success
The nation of Israel will never give up
We will always stay on the map

It is known life is a gift
All is expected and is allowed

The one who believes is not afraid
To lose faith
We all have the King of the universe
Who guards us from it all


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TudYMyyak8]The Beta Israel Sigd festival 16.11.2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkjsqUQSrhE]Eli Eli - Hannah Szenes Senesh - Sang in Hebrew & English - Holocaust Remembrance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 23, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Eli Eli - Hannah Szenes Senesh - Sang in Hebrew & English - Holocaust Remembrance - YouTube



Thanks so much for posting that.  
Here is the trailer, the Wiki page and the full movie.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GzHz4y3fGE]Blessed Is the Match: The Life and Death of Hannah Senesh - Movie Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

Hannah Szenes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVwj09Fa2cE]Hannah Szenes's war - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCMBkxr2WSc]Shabbat Shalom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2014)

Shabbat Shalom!

A little gift for y'all, as promised:

https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/ani-maamim

Ani Ma'amim

"I believe in the coming of the messiah, even when he tarries"

_And who ever said I couldn't sob a little while singing... _


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful, as always, Stat.  Thank you.

Good Shabbos to you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qUCNAnp2QAI]Adam Sandler Chanukah Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Iyjarnje4M]Shiri Maimon - Ahava ktana (Concierto Jerusalén) - YouTube[/ame]

AHAVA KTANA 

Ani lemalah achshav, hifsakti lipol
te'alem, titrachek, 
tafsik kvar lish'ol
anan shachor me'uvak 
gorem li lach'shov
mi lemalah hechlit 
shezeh tov le'ehov?

Tarim t'arosh vetabit bi, 
tagid shenigmar
atah batu'ach choshev, 
ehyeh po machar
az lefachot teshaker, 
tagid she'atah ohev
mamash k'mo mechonah 
ein kesher lalev.

Az man yihyeh itcha 
im hamis'chak shelcha
masach hahitalmut she'lo horeg otcha,
hu mechashel otcha
ein li ahava k'tana latet lecha
ein li ahava k'tana.

Avru chodashim me'az 
holechet barechov
betoch hamon anashim ne'elamta, 
zeh tov
tze meharosh sheli, ten menuchah
gashum vekar li 
achshav hageshem itcha.

Az mah yihyeh itcha...

Ani lemalah achshav, 
hifsakti lipol.

SMALL LOVE 

I am up now, I stopped falling
disappear, get away, 
stop asking already
a blank black cloud 
causes me to think
who up above decided 
that it's good to love?

Lift your head and look at me, 
tell me it's ended
you think surely 
that I'll be here tomorrow
so at least lie, 
tell me you love (me)
just like a machine, 
no connection to the heart.

So what will be with you, 
with your game
ignoring screen that doesn't kill you,
it strengthens you
I don't have a little love to give you
I don't have a little love.

Some months passed since, 
I walk in the street
you disappeared among the crowd, 
it's good
leave my head, let me rest
it's rainy and cold for me, 
now the rain is with you.

So what will be with you...

I am up now, 
I stopped falling.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2014)

Too cute..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIXJ1x-RIMo]Hu Elokeinu - YouTube[/ame]




> "He is our G-d. He is our father, He is our King. He is our Redeemer. He is our Deliverer. He will deliver us, and redeem us once more, shortly; and in His mercy He will let us hear, in the presence of all living, proclaiming; Behold, I have redeemed you at the end of time as in the days of yore, To be to you for a G-d."


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2014)

Shabbat Shalom!  Time for your Friday gift:


https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/roschinkes

Avrohom Goldfaden, my arrangement and vocals.

*Roschinkes mit Mandlen*

"In the Temple,
in a corner of a room, 
Sits the widowed daughter of Zion, alone.
She rocks her only son, Yidele, to sleep
With a sweet lullaby.
Ai-lu-lu

 Under Yidele's cradle
Stands a small white goat.
The goat travelled to sell his wares
This will be Yidele's calling, too.
Trading in raisins and  almonds.
Sleep, Yidele, sleep.

 In that song, my child, lie many wonders,
When you will at some time
Be scattered throughout the world
A merchant of all grains,
Earning from your trade a lot of money.
Ai-lu-lu

 And when you become  rich, Yidele, 
Remind yourself of this lullaby.
Raisins and almonds.
This will be your calling.
You'll be a merchant of all wares, 

But for now, sleep, Yidele, sleep."


From the Opera "Shulamis", by Avrohom Goldfaden.

thinking of my Jewish brother  [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] !
And my other Jewish brother [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] 
------------------------------------------------------------------


Never forget: Adoshem knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  

Encore!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2014)

toda rabah!!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> toda rabah!!!



B'vakasha.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > toda rabah!!!
> ...



M'od!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-eHCxMM3PI&list=PL4hLbsS8sEUUDORhc54WAZZFmOO9ZmbUq]The Lord Bless You And Keep You (Aaronic Blessing) - YouTube[/ame]

Y' va-re-che-cha Adonai v'yish-mire-cha
Ya-er Adonai panav elei-cha vihu-necha

Yi-sah Adonai panav elei-cha
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom v'ya-sem l'cha shalom

The Lord bless you and keep you
May the Lord shine His Face upon you

And be gracious unto you; may the Lord look upon you
And give you peace, and give you peace

Yi-sah Adonai panav elei-cha
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom and give you peace
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom and give you peace
V'ya-sem l'cha shalom and give you peace


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAfccfv6RUQ&list=PL4hLbsS8sEUUDORhc54WAZZFmOO9ZmbUq]?????? ????? ??? - songs for shabbat?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul0a-pGlJAQ]Hospital Hadassah - Jerusalem - Tchaikovsky Flashwaltz - YouTube[/ame]




> Forty students from the Jerusalem Academy of Music and Dance took a classical approach to the flashmob as they flashwaltzed Tchaikovsky's Waltz of the Flowers at the new Sarah Wetsman Davidson Hospital Tower in Jerusalem. Doctors, patients and passers-by joined in the fun.
> 
> *The surprise concert was part of Good Deeds Day, an annual event that originated in Israel in 2007 and now takes place in over 50 countries worldwide.* On this day volunteers reach out to the less fortunate and the vulnerable.
> 
> The Academy students enjoyed the day so much that they have decided to schedule regular concerts at the hospital. Hadassah Medical Organization treats over one million patients annually, without regard to race, religion or national origin.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3AHownn3dQ]Siman Tov ! Mazal Tov ! - [Heiveinu Shalom Aleichem] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 1, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The Lord Bless You And Keep You (Aaronic Blessing) - YouTube
> 
> Y' va-re-che-cha Adonai v'yish-mire-cha
> Ya-er Adonai panav elei-cha vihu-necha
> ...



unbelievably peaceful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 1, 2014)

No thread about Jewish Music would be complete without this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHx0XdVuq4A]Bloch : Servizio Sacro (Avodath Hakodesh) ????? ????? -Parte I-II-III - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPoGNcJNLfE]Bloch : Servizio Sacro (Avodath Hakodesh) ????? ????? Parte IV-V - YouTube[/ame]


Ernst Bloch's ADOVATH HAKODESCH - in all five parts.

1959 Recording, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein, Conductor.

The immortal Robert Merrill, arguably the great Baritone who ever lived, Soloist.

The is THE cornerstone work of classical Jewish repertoire and some of the most incredible choral writing ever. I have conducted this work, coached pro choruses, done analyses of it. Just an amazing thing. This is great one to bookmark and sometime, when you are doing chores around the house and have an entire hour to listen while doing stuff, this is the work to listen to.

In the first video, in Part III (17:35 into the video, there is the "Silent Meditation" - yihyu l'ratson im refii.... just incredible, one of the most breathtaking moments in all of a cappela history).


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 7, 2014)

Shabbat shalom everyone.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGK9Vf32VWw]Shabat shalom medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Feb 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH8gtdDA5x0]Jerusalem of Gold - Yerushalayim shel Zahav -Ofra Haza- with English Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


> Jerusalem of Gold" (Hebrew: &#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; &#1513;&#1500; &#1494;&#1492;&#1489;*, Yerushalayim Shel Zahav) is a popular Israeli song written by Naomi Shemer in 1967. The original song described the Jewish people's 2000-year longing to return to Jerusalem; Shemer added a final verse after the Six-Day War to celebrate Jerusalem's unification under Israeli control.
> 
> At that time, the Old City was under Jordanian rule; Jews had been barred from entering, and many holy sites had been desecrated. Only three weeks after the song was published, the Six-Day War broke out. The song was the battle cry and morale booster of the Israeli troops. Shemer even sang it for them before the war and festival, making them among the first in the world to hear it. On 7 June, the Israel Defense Forces captured the eastern part of Jerusalem and the Old City from the Jordanians. When Shemer heard the paratroopers singing "Jerusalem of Gold" at the Western Wall, she wrote a final verse, reversing the phrases of lamentation found in the second verse. The line about shofars sounding from the Temple Mount is a reference to an event that actually took place on 7 June.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 9, 2014)

This brings back special memories for me.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbflT6G9DMs]????? ????????- ?? ?????????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope you all had a great Shabbat. There was no time on Friday to post new music of mine, will do it next Friday.  Ok, my little daughter calls. Daddy-Daughter weekend!!  Catch you soon.

Shir shalom!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hope you all had a great Shabbat. There was no time on Friday to post new music of mine, will do it next Friday.  Ok, my little daughter calls. Daddy-Daughter weekend!!  Catch you soon.
> 
> Shir shalom!




Mine was good thanks.  Have fun!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 9, 2014)

Song from the Moshav Band called Come Back.  Anyone who is toying with the idea of aliyah will get one or two tears in their eyes at this one.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56hyhPs-4Vc]Follow Me to Israel (Come Back) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sokC2Vo0YY]Esther Ofarim - Ve'ulay - ???? ?????? - ????? - YouTube[/ame]


VE'ULAI
AND PERHAPS
(Kinneret Sheli)	(My Kinneret)

Ve'ulai - lo hayu hadvarim me'olam 
Ve'ulai - lo hishkamti im shachar lagan 
Le'avdo beze'at apay... 

Me'olam - bayamim arukim veyokdim
(arukim veyokdim) shel katsir 
Bimromei agalah amusat alumot
Lo natati koli bashir 

Me'olam lo taharti bitchelet shoktah
uvatom

Chorus 
Shel Kinneret sheli, 
hoy Kinneret sheli 
Heyayit, o chalamti chalom?

(repeat)

And perhaps - these things never happened 
And perhaps - I never rose at dawn to plant 
the fields with my own hands... 

Never - on the long days
(long) of harvest

I did not give my voice to sing. 

Never did I purify myself in your azure waters
with innocence 

Chorus
Of my Kinneret, 
oh my Kinneret. 
Perhaps it was a dream.
(repeat)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2014)

A gift for  [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]


3 short prayers:

Ki his'bya
Yi'yu l'ratson imrefi (known usually as the silent meditation)
Tsur Yisrael (Rock of Israel)


https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/2004-04-26-010-gooding1


The composer is David Gooding, from Cleveland, Ohio.

Modern stuff, but interesting. Hard to sing.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 14, 2014)

Shabbat Shalom everyone.  Here is the opening song the Saturday Shabbat service in synagogue.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNvTOiJcvfE]Rachel Hyman sings Ma Tovu - YouTube[/ame]

Ma Tovu (Hebrew for "O How Good" or "How Goodly") is a prayer in Judaism, expressing reverence and awe for synagogues and other places of worship.

The prayer begins with Numbers 24:5, where Balaam, sent to curse the Israelites, is instead overcome with awe at God and the Israelites' houses of worship. 

Its first line of praise is a quote of Balaam's blessing and is thus the only prayer commonly used in Jewish services that was written by a non-Jew. The remainder of the text is derived from passages in Psalms relating to entering the house of worship and preparation for further prayer (Psalms 5:8; 26:8; 95:6; and 69:14). In this vein is the prayer recited by Jews upon entering the synagogue.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdJH7Y56c7Y]Jewish Music - Hava Nagila - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XiUREOUGpw]Yerushalaim is not for sale by mordechai ben david - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Shabbat Shalom everyone.  Here is the opening song the Saturday Shabbat service in synagogue.
> 
> Rachel Hyman sings Ma Tovu - YouTube
> 
> ...



This is the version of the same prayer as above that we sing at the start of every Shabbat service on a Saturday.  The above is a modern version but in our synagogue we are more traditional with most of our prayer singing, singing the version below.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB9K-z-nABo]Mah Tovu by Louis Lewandowski - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > The Lord Bless You And Keep You (Aaronic Blessing) - YouTube
> ...



What a beautiful blessing!  Awesome, Stat.! May the LORD bless you.  You're a real blessing. 

 - Jeri


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...




Todah Rabah, Chavver!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Shabbat Shalom everyone.  Here is the opening song the Saturday Shabbat service in synagogue.
> ...




Great arrangement!  My synagogue choir sang it very often and I sang the Chazzanut quite often. There is also a good Sulzler arrangement and I have my own as well, when it is recorded next, I will upload it.

Lewandowski was the "big Dog" in Berlin, whilst Sulzer was "big Dog" in Vienna. Great guys!!

There is a nice part of the "Alte Synagogue" in the Oranienburgerstraße in Berlin, which today is a a museum, that is dedicated to Lewandowski!!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...




Not that I want to be a critic here, If you like Catholic, Christian, influence on Jewish tunes that's beautiful. If not, which is where I'm at. That sounds way too much like Catholic music. But that's me, I'm a traditionalist. That's not a criticism of anyone personally, I just like my traditional chanting. I know Catholic music, I was raised in a Catholic neighborhood. Ive been to Catholic churches many, many times. That sounds just like a Catholic church to me.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



It is the same version as I was brought up with in an orthodox synagogue.  It is probably a European thing.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



More to my liking....

The Bliss of Shabbat...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mTOk5hhfbs]Cantor Yaakov Lemmer Sings Rozo D'shabos Pintzik - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...





Not really, it's just Jewish music coming into the feeling of the harmonies and techniques of the Romantic period of music. But I like virtually every style of Jewish music, to whit, to whit.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ok we disagree... I'm not sure if you've ever been to a Catholic worship service? I have, i wouldn't be able to tell the difference if i walked in on that tune. The instrumental and style there is not traditionally Jewish anything, but I'm done, I don't want to offend my friend


----------



## Jroc (Feb 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzlBTVtEcZo]Oseh shalom - YouTube[/ame]

He who makes peace in His high places,
May He bring peace upon us
And upon all Israel,
And say ye Amen.

May He bring peace, may He bring peace,
Peace upon us and on all of Israe


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




You don't offend in any way at all. It's just a difference of perception. It's what makes us Jews strong in thought.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

The worst threat to Judaism is intermarriage and infighting.  

I don't say my branch of Judaism (Liberal) is better than orthodox, and each to their own. 

The main thing is we worship the same G-d and don't bow to anyone or anything else.  

We should be united in our belief even though we are not united in our idea of what makes for a melodic Shabbat service, etc. 

In these modern times we all worship our own way.  United we stand, divided we fall.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vUkPG3O2kI]Am Yisrael Chai! Music and Pictures - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This is for Jewish prayers and also popular Hebrew singers/groups.
> 
> Ana BeKoach - Ovadia Chamama, Yitzik Eshel and 'Heaven and Earth' - YouTube
> 
> ...


Although my personal religious musical experiences are more along the lines of AC/DC, just thought I'd pop in and say this is a very nice thread.

_Kudos..._


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > This is for Jewish prayers and also popular Hebrew singers/groups.
> ...



Cool, and you are VERY welcome to stay here and enjoy a totally different music.

Mazel Tov!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

By typing the title of any song into Google you can find lyrics and translation.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDFUzIQyUeM]Songs of Israel - Parte 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEkpYILQXJE]Songs of Israel - Parte 2 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBad2IhZonw]Songs of Israel - Parte 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't listened to all of this, but from the first song I think it will appeal to the traditionalists here (you know who you are!!!!).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM076Lqnnq0]Jewish Klezmer Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KtRuan-MYk&list=PL8A0134A76799E7CD]Tfila - Ofra Haza - YouTube[/ame]

Tfila (A Prayer) - Ofra Haza.....


Hu hayoshev lo ei-sham bamromim
Hu harofei kawl cholim
Hu hanoten rov simcha layladim
Hu ha'oseh mishpatim
Hu bashamayim v'hu hayachid
Hu hagadol hanorah
Hu hashomer aleinu mitzara -
Elohai!

Shmor na aleinu kmo y'ladim
Shmor na v'al ta'azov
Tein lanu or v'simchat ne'urim
Tein lanu co'ach, od va'od
Tein lanu gam le'ehov.

Ma kvar notar lanu od bayamim?
Ma kvar notar kawl hayom?
Shemesh, tikvah, vahamon mabatim
Laila v'yom shel chalom
Hu bashamayim v'hu hayachid
Hu hagadol, hanorah
Hu hashomer aleinu mitzara.
Elohai!

Shmor na aleinu kmo y'ladim
Shmor na v'al ta'azov
Tein lanu or v'simchat ne'urim
Tein lanu co'ach, od va'od
Tein lanu gam le'ehov.

Shmor na aleinu kmo y'ladim
Shmor na v'al ta'azov
Tein lanu or v'simchat ne'urim
Tein lanu co'ach, od va'od
Tein lanu gam le'ehov.


He who sits somewhere up there in the heavens
He who heals all the sick
He who gives great joy to children
He who makes judgments
He is in the heavens and He is the Only One
He, the great and awe-inspiring
He is the one who protects us from troubles -
God!

Watch over us, please, like children
Watch please and don't leave
Give us light and the joy of youth
Give us strength, more and more
Also allow us to love

What still remains for us in our days?
What remains all day long?
Sunshine, hope and so many sights
Nights and days of dreams
He is in the heavens and He is the Only One
He, the great and awe-inspiring
He is the one who protects us from troubles.
God!

Watch over us, please, like children
Watch please and don't leave
Give us light and the joy of youth
Give us strength, more and more
Also allow us to love

Watch over us, please, like children
Watch please and don't leave
Give us light and the joy of youth
Give us strength, more and more
Also allow us to love


&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1497;&#1493;&#1513;&#1489; &#1500;&#1493; &#1488;&#1497; &#1513;&#1501; &#1489;&#1502;&#1512;&#1493;&#1502;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1512;&#1493;&#1508;&#1488; &#1499;&#1500; &#1495;&#1493;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1504;&#1493;&#1514;&#1503; &#1512;&#1493;&#1489; &#1513;&#1502;&#1495;&#1492; &#1500;&#1497;&#1500;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1506;&#1493;&#1513;&#1492; &#1502;&#1513;&#1508;&#1496;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1489;&#1513;&#1502;&#1497;&#1497;&#1501; &#1493;&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1497;&#1495;&#1497;&#1491; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1490;&#1491;&#1493;&#1500; &#1492;&#1504;&#1493;&#1512;&#1488; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1513;&#1493;&#1502;&#1512; &#1506;&#1500;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1502;&#1510;&#1512;&#1492; 

&#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;, &#1513;&#1502;&#1493;&#1512; &#1504;&#1488; &#1506;&#1500;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1499;&#1502;&#1493; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1513;&#1502;&#1493;&#1512; &#1504;&#1488; &#1493;&#1488;&#1500; &#1514;&#1506;&#1494;&#1493;&#1489; 
&#1514;&#1503; &#1500;&#1504;&#1493; &#1488;&#1493;&#1512; &#1493;&#1513;&#1502;&#1495;&#1514; &#1504;&#1506;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1514;&#1503; &#1500;&#1504;&#1493; &#1499;&#1493;&#1495; &#1506;&#1493;&#1491; &#1493;&#1506;&#1493;&#1491; 
&#1513;&#1502;&#1493;&#1512; &#1504;&#1488; &#1506;&#1500;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1499;&#1502;&#1493; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1513;&#1502;&#1493;&#1512; &#1504;&#1488; &#1493;&#1488;&#1500; &#1514;&#1506;&#1494;&#1493;&#1489; 
&#1514;&#1503; &#1500;&#1504;&#1493; &#1488;&#1493;&#1512; &#1493;&#1513;&#1502;&#1495;&#1514; &#1504;&#1506;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1514;&#1503; &#1500;&#1504;&#1493; &#1490;&#1501; &#1500;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489; 

&#1502;&#1492; &#1499;&#1489;&#1512; &#1504;&#1493;&#1514;&#1512; &#1500;&#1504;&#1493; &#1506;&#1493;&#1491; &#1489;&#1497;&#1502;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1502;&#1492; &#1499;&#1489;&#1512; &#1504;&#1493;&#1514;&#1512; &#1499;&#1500; &#1492;&#1497;&#1493;&#1501; 
&#1513;&#1502;&#1513; &#1514;&#1511;&#1493;&#1493;&#1492; &#1493;&#1492;&#1502;&#1493;&#1503; &#1502;&#1489;&#1496;&#1497;&#1501; 
&#1500;&#1497;&#1500;&#1492; &#1493;&#1497;&#1493;&#1501; &#1513;&#1500; &#1495;&#1500;&#1493;&#1501; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1489;&#1513;&#1502;&#1497;&#1497;&#1501; &#1493;&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1497;&#1495;&#1497;&#1491; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1490;&#1491;&#1493;&#1500; &#1492;&#1504;&#1493;&#1512;&#1488; 
&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1492;&#1513;&#1493;&#1502;&#1512; &#1506;&#1500;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1502;&#1510;&#1512;&#1492; 

&#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;, &#1513;&#1502;&#1493;&#1512; &#1504;&#1488; &#1506;&#1500;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1499;&#1502;&#1493; &#1497;&#1500;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501;


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kudz52_1ubU&list=PLA51E07A670364CB4]Matisyahu - Jerusalem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOGu0gdVlfI]Pharaoh's daughter- My Dove (live, NYC) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPRhBphHHWk]Pharaoh's Daughter (Basya Schechter) - Im Ein Ani Li Mili - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtiWIXpXqHM]Yosi Azulay - Yigdal - YouTube[/ame]



> Exalted be the Living G-d and praised, He exists - unbounded by time in His existence. He is One - and there is no unity like His Oneness. Inscrutable and infinite is His Oneness. He has no semblance of a body nor is He corporeal; nor has His holiness any comparison. He preceded every being that was created - the First, and nothing preceded His precedence. Behold! He is Master of the universe to every creature, He demonstrates His greatness and His sovereignty. He granted His flow of prophecy to His treasured splendrous people. In Yisrael none like Moshe arose again - a prophet who perceived His vision clearly. G-d gave His people a Torah of truth, by means of His prophet, the most trusted of His household. G-d will never amend nor exchange His law for any other one, for all eternity. He scrutinizes and knows our hiddenmost secrets; He perceives a matter's outcome at its inception. He recompenses man with kindness according to his deed; He places evil on the wicked according to his wickedness. By the End of Days He will send our Mashiach, to redeem those longing for His final salvation. G-d will revive the dead in His abundant kindness - Blessed forever is His praised Name


.



> Yigdal (&#8220;may he be magnified&#8221 is often the concluding prayer of the Friday evening service in Sephardic congregations; the Ashkenazim recite it during weekday morning prayers. This prayer, believed to be composed by R Daniel bar Judah, is based on the &#8220;Thirteen Principles of Faith&#8221; described by Maimonides in his book, Commentary on the Mishnah. Yigdal restates the first two commandments of the Ten Commandments &#8212; &#8220;I am the Lord thy God&#8221; and &#8220;Thou shalt have no other gods before Me.&#8221; Yigdal is a powerful hymn reminding the Jewish people of the power of God.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Yosi Azulay - Yigdal - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, the 13 principles....

toda rabah!!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 18, 2014)

I adore Yossi Azulay and what a beautiful version.  I listen to Yossi Azulay all the time.
These albums are amazing.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPweDSGsP3A]Yossi Azulay "Tfilot" - Prayers I (full album) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VNw4pGizno]Yossi Azulay - Prayers II (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 18, 2014)

How wonderful is this one?!  It is taken from The Prayers 2 album I posted above by Yossi Azulay.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gArJTM6rsNI]Yossi Azulai - Boi Kala ???? ?????? - ???? ??? TETA - YouTube[/ame]


BO'I KALA

COME, MY BRIDE

HA'OHAVIM AL SFAT HAYAM	 

Kirvati kekirvat hayam, 
Gazlu et shnati, 

Nishmat apech nashvah min hayam, 
Vatachdor meluchah, El beiti. 

Vegalim bedachyam, 
Olim bevichyam, Limromei ahavati, 

Boi kala.

Beyare'ach adom mul hayam, 
Mefakeh damech. 
Beyare'ach adom mul hayam, 
Dami vedamech. 

Vegalim bedachyam, 
Zo'akim bevichyam, 
Et shmech, et shmech, et shmech, 
Boi kala.

Eich esgor et chaloni, 
Ukrovah hasufah ?

Eich esgor et chaloni, 
Ve'at yechefah ? 

Eich esgor et chaloni, 
Vehayam kara ? 

Eich esgor et chaloni, 
Ve'at erah ?

Vehao'ach milev haleil, 
Et shnati kara ? 
Boi kala.

*The nearness of the sea and you 
Obliterates all hopes of rest 

Your salty breath has blown over the sea 
To penetrate my breast

The rising of my love 
Is like the waves at tide... 

Come, my bride

In a red moon over sea 
Your blood is burning 
In a red moon I can see 
Our blood is turning 

The rising tide 
Will call and cry 
Your name, your name in yearning 
Come, my bride

How can I close the window 
When the storm is near? 

How can I close my window 
When your feet are bare? 

How can I close my window 
When the ocean weeps 

How can I, knowing you're 
Awake somewhere...

The owl shattered my sleep 
When in the night he cried, 
Come, my bride
*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 18, 2014)

For Jroc and Stat.  The incredible Moscow Male Jewish Choir.  I hope you enjoy this.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5UVZ-xi3eI]The Moscow Male Jewish Capella - Avinu Malkeynu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgQR4VN7h88]Amir Benayun - Nitzacht iti Hakol ( you won? everything with me ) - YouTube[/ame]

Lucky to have you
you always plan, always complete with yourself
you softly stroke the strings of your love
so lucky

Lucky to have you
you understand me and show me myself
I get excited like a child indulging in you
and then I stay...

At the end of each night I come
you let me learn the secrets of your modesty
and you pitied me like a mother
and you won everything with me

Lucky to have you
I am sunk in what's hidden in you
I am loving what's revealed
I'm a servant to your wisdom
and there's nothing sane in you
so lucky

At the end of each night...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egleVKDvH10]Amir Benayun - I have a dream ???? ????? - ?? ?? ???? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk1BKJSqxOo]The Best Hebrew Songs Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7PiiJ22rRfA]Miley Cyrus - Jews Can't Stop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRa06htLenY]Israeli/Jewish Song Soldier's Sing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEQca7O6_vg]Liel Kolet - "Elohim Sheli" (Hebrew/English) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Feb 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD_hAujgt0A]Opening Title(Instrumental half of Tradition)- Fiddler on the Roof film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't stop playing this right now.

KATONTI 
&#1511;&#1464;&#1496;&#1465;&#1504;&#1456;&#1514;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497; 

Verse:

Katonti mikol hachasadim
umikol ha'emet
asher asita et avdecha

(Repeated both in the song & dance 4 times)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chorus:

Ki vemakli 
avarti et hayarden
ata hayiti lishnei machanot

Hatzileni na
hatzileni na
hatzileni na

(Repeated in both the song & dance twice)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Verse:

Katonti mikol hachasadim
umikol ha'emet
asher asita et avdecha

(Repeated in the song 4 times, in dance twice only)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chorus:

Ki vemakli
avarti et hayarden
ata hayiti lishnei machanot

Hatzileni na
hatzileni na
hatzileni na

(Repeated in the dance twice)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Middle Chorus - not in dance at all:

Ki chasdecha gadol alai
vehitzalta nafshi mish'ol tach'teiha

Chorus:

Ki vemakli
avarti et hayarden
ata hayiti lishnei machanot

Hatzileni na
hatzileni na
hatzileni na

(Repeated in the song twice)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Katonti mikol hachasadim
umikol ha'emet
Ha'emet.............



I AM NOT WORTHY 


Verse:

I am not worthy of all the mercies, 
and of all the truth, 
which Thou hast shown unto Thy servant; 

(Repeated both in the song & dance 4 times)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chorus:

For with my staff 
I passed over this Jordan; 
and now I am become two camps.

Deliver me, I pray Thee
deliver me, I pray Thee
deliver me, I pray Thee

(Repeated in both the song & dance twice
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Verse:

I am not worthy of all the mercies, 
and of all the truth, 
which Thou hast shown unto Thy servant; 

(Repeated in the song 4 times, in dance twice only)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chorus:

For with my staff 
I passed over this Jordan; 
and now I am become two camps.

Deliver me, I pray Thee
deliver me, I pray Thee
deliver me, I pray Thee

(Repeated in the dance twice)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Middle Chorus - not in dance:

For Thy mercy toward me is great
and Thou hast delivered my soul from the depths of Sheol

Chorus:

For with my staff 
I passed over this Jordan; 
and now I am become two camps.

Deliver me, I pray Thee
deliver me, I pray Thee
deliver me, I pray Thee

(Repeated in the song twice)
---------------------------------------------------------------

I am not worthy of all the mercies, 
and of all the truth, 
which Thou hast shown unto Thy servant; 
The truth......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVRSKH54fs]Yonatan razel - Katonti I ????? ???? -????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2014)

Cool, Caroline, truly cool!  I even downloaded it.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cool, Caroline, truly cool!  I even downloaded it.



Isn't it just beautiful?

Look on the Youtube page for that video.  On the right you may well see a box with his picture and a Youtube Mix of 50 videos of his.  That is a brilliant playlist to bookmark.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUrdk2powzE&list=RDHZYivKwVmJc]?????? ???? , ????? ???? - ????? Yonatan Razel , Aharon Razel - Ashira I?? - YouTube[/ame]

Taken from psalm 13, verses 5 and 6.

But I have trusted in thy mercy; my heart shall rejoice in thy salvation.
I will sing unto the Lord, because he hath dealt bountifully with me.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

Two great singers.  The famous Yaakov Shwekey and Yonatan Razel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8h0yQZZyXk&list=RDHZYivKwVmJc]????? ?????? ?????? ???? - ???? ????? by aviguri?? - YouTube[/ame]

Vehi Sheamda, Laavotainu Velanu 
Shelo Echad Bilvad, Amad Aleinu Lechaloteinu 
Ela Shebchol Dor VaDor Omdim Aleinu Lechaloteinu VHaKadosh Baruch Hu Matzilenu Miyadam.

And this (Hashems blessings and the Torah) is what kept our fathers and what keeps us surviving. For, not only one arose and tried to destroy us, rather in every generation they try to destroy us, and Hashem saves us from their hands.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 20, 2014)

*ELIJAH THE PROPHET 

May he soon (in our days) come to us,
with the messiah son of David.*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAzQm_s5m5A]Eliyahu Hanavi | ????? ????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> *ELIJAH THE PROPHET
> 
> May he soon (in our days) come to us,
> with the messiah son of David.*
> ...



Not that he should hurry, but...   

[ame=http://youtu.be/HNL1fBaPCsg]GAD ELBAZ - Avinu Malkenu[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 21, 2014)

A Shabbat gift for all, but especially  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]!


https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/low-amar-amar-hebr-isch


Leo Low: Amar, Amar

Chazzanut pure, bravura pure!!  I have probably done this number as the encore at the end of a long program about 40 times now.


Thought to invite [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] to this thread and also to this kind of music, he really enjoyed something else I sent him.  CK, you are here more than welcome, we hope to see you often!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 21, 2014)

That link isn't working Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> That link isn't working Stat.




I just clicked on it again, it was working just fine. But SoundCloud was down for a while this morning. Try again.

Hey, [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION], did the link work for you??


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 21, 2014)

To Welcome in Shabat tonight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT605zHbWgg]shlomo carlebach - song Lekhah Dodi ??? ???? - YouTube[/ame]

&#1500;&#1499;&#1492; &#1491;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497; &#1500;&#1511;&#1512;&#1488;&#1514; &#1499;&#1500;&#1492; &#1500;&#1511;&#1512;&#1488;&#1514; &#1499;&#1500;&#1492; &#1508;&#1504;&#1497; &#1513;&#1489;&#1514; &#1504;&#1514;&#1511;&#1489;&#1500;&#1492;

'Come my friend, to meet the bride; let us welcome the presence of the Sabbath'


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A Shabbat gift for all, but especially  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]!
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/low-amar-amar-hebr-isch
> ...



Brilliant singing and technically difficult at all?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > A Shabbat gift for all, but especially  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]!
> ...



Thank you, and YES, tough to sing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a special gift for all my USMB friends, especially my Jewish friends, especially [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION], [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION], [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]:


https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/psalm-91-yoshev-bseter-el-yon

That is ALL of Psalm 91. It is one of the most dramatic pieces I have ever composed. I started on it one week after 9-11 in 2001 and worked on it, bit by bit, over 5 years and first presented it at a 2006 Reichskristallnacht Commemoration Ceremony.  It is eclectic in nature, meaning that the music tells you when a new verse is happening. I bet you all will recognize verse 5 automatically, also the verse about angels and the one about jackals...


*Here in English:*


91:1 O thou that dwellest in the covert of the Most High, and abidest in the shadow of the Almighty;

91:2 I will say of the Lord, who is my refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust,

91:3 That He will deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and from the noisome pestilence.

91:4 He will cover thee with His pinions, and under His wings shalt thou take refuge; His truth is a shield and a buckler.

91:5 Thou shalt not be afraid of the terror by night, nor of the arrow that flieth by day;

91:6 Of the pestilence that walketh in darkness, nor of the destruction that wasteth at noonday.

91:7 A thousand may fall at Thy side, and ten thousand at Thy right hand; it shall not come nigh thee.

91:8 Only with thine eyes shalt thou behold, and see the recompense of the wicked.

91:9 For thou hast made the Lord who is my refuge, even the Most High, thy habitation.

91:10 There shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy tent.

91:11 For He will give His angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways.

91:12 They shall bear thee upon their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone.

91:13 Thou shalt tread upon the lion and asp; the young lion and the serpent shalt thou trample under feet.

91:14 'Because he hath set his love upon Me, therefore will I deliver him; I will set him on high, because he hath known My name.

91:15 He shall call upon Me, and I will answer him; I will be with him in trouble; I will rescue him, and bring him to honour.

91:16 With long life will I satisfy him, and make Him to behold My salvation.'

*Ivrit transliteration:*

91:1 yoshêbh besêther `elyon betsêl shadday yithlonân

91:2 'omarlayhvh machsiy umetsudhâthiy 'elohay 'ebhthach-bo

91:3 kiy hu' yatsiylkhamippach yâqush middebher havvoth

91:4 be'ebhrâtho yâsekh lâkh vethachath-kenâphâyv techseh tsinnâh vesochêrâh 'amitto

91:5 lo'-thiyrâ' mippachadhlâyelâh mêchêts yâ`uph yomâm

91:6 middebher bâ'ophel yahalokh miqqethebhyâshudh tsohorâyim

91:7 yippol mitsiddekha 'eleph urebhâbhâh miymiynekha'êleykha lo' yiggâsh

91:8 raq be`êyneykha thabbiyth veshillumath reshâ`iymtir'eh

91:9 kiy-'attâh Adonay machsiy `elyon samtâ me`onekha

91:10 lo'-the'unneh 'êleykha râ`âh venegha` lo'-yiqrabh be'oholekha

91:11 kiymal'âkhâyv yetsavveh-lâkh lishmârkha bekhol-derâkheykha

91:12 `al-kappayim yisâ'unekha pen-tiggoph bâ'ebhen raghlekha

91:13 `al-shachalvâphethen tidhrokh tirmos kephiyr vethanniyn

91:14 kiy bhiy châshaqva'aphallethêhu 'asaggebhêhu kiy-yâdha` shemiy

91:15 yiqrâ'êniyve'e`enêhu `immo-'ânokhiy bhetsârâh 'achalletsêhu va'akhabbedhêhu

91:16 'orekh yâmiym 'asbiy`êhu ve'ar'êhu biyshu`âthiy

Or:







This work means a great deal to me, goes deep to and within my heart. By sharing it, I am sharing an intimate part of me with people of good will at USMB. You have no idea how hard it was for me to sing this on that night. This is a live performance, as always. 

And I am also sharing it with kind thoughts toward [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] and [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] - for they have had an especially hard week this week and deserve our prayers. And after doing some questioning, I decided that Kaddish for their sister is entirely appropriate. You can read the why of it here:

Kaddish For A Gentile


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 28, 2014)

You are a very special, talented and thoughtful person Stat.  

That prayer was wonderful, sung from the heart.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8u2XnHuFPI]???? ?? ??????  ??? ??? ????  Yom Zeh L'Yisrael?? - YouTube[/ame]


Taken from the Youtube page:

Chorus: "Yom zeh le'yisrael...Shabbat menuchah.' Shabbat a day  that is a light unto the nations is a day of full of joy and rest.

Stanza A: 'Tzivita pekudim... maseit ve'arucha. Shabbat menuchah.' Shabbat and the Jewish holidays were forever commanded at Mount Sinai. We and have a special feast on those days for G-d. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza B: 'Hemdat haLevavot... yasir anachah, Shabbat menucha.' Shabbat delights the hearts of Israel, whom is shattered from exile. It is a day where Israel can find peace and happiness after a week of a suffering. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza C: ' kidashta beirachta,... hashkeit uvitcha. Shabbat menucha.' G-d blessed Shabbat above all other days. In six days G-d finished creating the universe. On it all troubled souls with find comfort and security because it's the day of tranquility.

Stanza D: 'L'isur melacha, tzvitanu nora... mincha merkacha. Shabbat meucha.' G-d commands us not to refrain from labor on Shabbat. He promised us that by observing Shabbat we will merit to see the coming of the Messiah. Then we will be able to offer a grain and incense offering in the Temple. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza E: 'V'Ashit aaroch... Kayym Havtacha im havtacha Shabbat meucha.' G-d, a song I will sing for you, with a sweet melody. When I stand in front of your glory, my soul desires to be close to you. Fulfill the promise of redemption. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza F: 'Retzei tefilati...b'rov hatzlacha Shabbat meucha.' Answer my prayer like you answered the sacrifice of Nachshon ben Aminadav. Nachshon ben Aminadav was the first of the tribal princes to offer sacrificial offerings to G-d. My special day of rest will be celebrated with happiness and joy. G-d declares Israel as my favorite nation; she is always triumphant over all adversity. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza G: 'yishicha kivinu...revach veancha Shabbat meucha.' To your salvation we have waited oh mighty G-d. Please send the son of David the Messiah, who would give us freedom and liberty, as a reward for keeping Shabbat. We will then have a cessation from all our troubles. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza H: 'Ana elyon nora...beor v'simcha Shabbat meucha.' G-d, mighty and supreme recognize our troubles and answer our prayers. Speedily redeem us from exile. Make our souls rejoice by removing the grief and darkness from our midst. Let the merit of observing Shabbat bring us light and happiness. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza I: 'Chadeish mikdasheinu... b'zemer u'shvacha. Shabbat meucha.' rebuild the temple, and remember the destructed Jerusalem, our savior, please give part of your kindness to the sad Israeli nation in exile, who sits in Shabbat for singing for you praises and poems. Shabbat is the day of tranquility

Stanza J: 'Zachor kadosh...tavi haRevacha Shabbat meucha.' Remember our good deeds oh holy G-d. Shabbat is our most precious gift and by honoring and observing this day we are kept away from trouble. Oh Awesome G-d, redeemer of Israel, give welfare to our people since they commemorate your Shabbat. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.

Stanza K: 'kol rina...tamid hazricha Shabbat meucha.' Listen and give gladness, salvation and redemption to Israel. G-d oh mighty bring us closer to the light of salvation. The light will shine for eternity, because they commemorate your Shabbat. Shabbat is the day of tranquility.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Jroc (Mar 3, 2014)

> Mountain Jews or Caucasus Jews also known as Juhuro, Kavkazi Jews or Gorsky Jews are Jews of the eastern and northern slopes of Caucasus, mainly of Dagestan and Azerbaijan. They are the descendants of Persian Jews from Iran.
> 
> The Mountain Jews community originated from Ancient Persia, from 5th century AD onwards, and their language, Juhuri is an ancient Southwest Iranian language and a Persian dialect which integrates many elements of Ancient Hebrew. It is believed that they had arrived in Persia from Ancient Israel as early as the 8th century BCE. The Mountain Jews survived numerous historical vicissitudes by settling in extremely remote and mountainous areas. They were known to be accomplished warriors and horseback riders.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1xFQjbfJ50]Kavkazi Jewish Music.....Juhuro Kavkaz Gorskie Evrei Musika - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting music Jroc.  Amazing, isn't it, that there are Jewish communities worldwide?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 4, 2014)

Iraqi.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 4, 2014)

Ethiopian.  (Mostly who are all 'home' now and safe from harm, G-d Bless them).


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 4, 2014)

Indian.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 9, 2014)

*Yaniv d'Or - I've got love
*​


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 9, 2014)

"Greenfields"
Once there were green fields kissed by the sun
Once there were valleys where rivers used to run
Once there were blue skies with white clouds high above
Once they were part of an everlasting love
We were the lovers who strolled through green fields
Green fields are gone now, parched by the sun
Gone from the valleys where rivers used to run
Gone with the cold wind that swept into my heart
Gone with the lovers who let their dreams depart
Where are the green fields that we used to roam
I'll never know what made you run away
How can I keep searching when dark clouds hide the day
I only know there's nothing here for me
Nothing in this wide world, left for me to see
Still I'll keep on waiting until you return
I'll keep on waiting until the day you learn
You can't be happy while your heart's on the roam
You can't be happy until you bring it home
Home to the green fields and me once again


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 9, 2014)

Who remembers this song from their childhood?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't leave this out, considering how recent the Holocaust was.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 14, 2014)

I hope the people of southern Israel at least have a break from the rockets this weekend and Sunday to enjoy the festivities of Purim.  

And remember people, you are obliged to get merry with or without the wine.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdL_TLbHsg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdL_TLbHsg[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Mar 22, 2014)

*Shortly before their departure to Russia, flocks of starlings make a farewell demonstration dances in the sky of Israel.*


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgermWn-C4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgermWn-C4[/ame]

*On the Holiday of Purim starlings are "dancing" over Israel*. Shooting by Shmulik Shapir


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## guno (Mar 27, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This is for Jewish prayers and also popular Hebrew singers/groups.
> 
> Ana BeKoach - Ovadia Chamama, Yitzik Eshel and 'Heaven and Earth' - YouTube
> 
> ...



To me Klezmer is the soul of my Jewish Spiritual Music.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 28, 2014)

guno said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > This is for Jewish prayers and also popular Hebrew singers/groups.
> ...



Welcome Guno.  Would you like to show some of the Klezmer you like?  To do that you find the clip on Youtube, copy and paste the URL into the reply box on here.  I for one would love to hear some Klezmer.  Any other Hebrew music and/or prayer music too.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 28, 2014)

This band is my favorite Klezmer band.  Love 'em.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 28, 2014)

More from the wonderful Amsterdam Klezmer Band


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm on a roll now!!


----------



## Jroc (Mar 29, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdL_TLbHsg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdL_TLbHsg[/ame]


----------



## guno (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 29, 2014)

guno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpqVYvPIv1s




I saw them live in a performance at the "Bauhaus" in Dessau in either 1990 or 2000, in the Fall.  I know the trombonist, Gabor is his name. They play extremely well.

The group was founded in the early 90s and started touring after their 4th or 5th CD came out. I improv'd a couple of Niguneem with them in a jam session AFTER the concert in the Bahause (Walter Gropius Allee, Dessau).

I also caught them once on the streets of a city called "Münster".

You video just brought back a rush of memories for me. Thanks,  [MENTION=48060]guno[/MENTION]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 30, 2014)

guno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpqVYvPIv1s



It was slow getting off the ground, but well worth the wait.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, I know this song has been posted a couple of times, but here it is again with a great video.

Vehi Sheamda, Laavotainu Velanu Shelo Echad Bilvad, Amad Aleinu Lechaloteinu Ela Shebchol Dor VaDor Omdim Aleinu Lechaloteinu VHaKadosh Baruch Hu Matzilenu Miyadam.

And this (Hashems blessings and the Torah) is what kept our fathers and what keeps us surviving. For, not only one arose and tried to destroy us, rather in every generation they try to destroy us, and Hashem saves us from their hands.


Witness The Making of Matzah, From The Field to The Oven

Fascinating video shows intricate process of making the traditional unleavened bread for upcoming Passover holiday.

By Yoni Kempinski, Ari Yashar
First Publish: 4/2/2014, 12:58 PM

Tuesday marked the start of the Jewish month of Nissan, the 14th day of which is the Jewish holiday of Pesach (Passover). A fascinating new video shows the intricate process of making matzah, the traditional unleavened bread eaten on the holiday.

The various religious laws concerning the preparation of matzah are observed in the video, which follows the process from the wheat fields to the ovens, and shows the careful scrutiny in ascertaining that the matzah is not allowed to rise.

The video is set to Yonatan Raz'el's heartfelt rendition of the Jewish classic "Vehi She'amda," a song recounting G-d's protection of the Jewish people in every generation. The song is part of the Passover Haggadah text, which recounts the miraculous Exodus in which G-d brought the Jews out of Egyptian slavery to the land of Israel.

Witness The Making of Matzah, From Field to Oven - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Yes, I know this song has been posted a couple of times, but here it is again with a great video.
> 
> Vehi Sheamda, Laavotainu Velanu Shelo Echad Bilvad, Amad Aleinu Lechaloteinu Ela Shebchol Dor VaDor Omdim Aleinu Lechaloteinu VHaKadosh Baruch Hu Matzilenu Miyadam.
> 
> ...



Already stocking up on Matzah and Macaroons!!!

And here comes spring cleaning!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 4, 2014)

Watch A Chinese Jew's Heartfelt Passover Song
Ram, the cantor of China's renewed ancient Jewish community of Kaifeng, sings of redemption.

By Ari Yashar
First Publish: 4/3/2014, 9:59 PM

A unique video captures the heartfelt rendition of a classic Passover song in the ancient Chinese Jewish community of Kaifeng, located on the banks of the Yellow River.

Ram, a Chinese Jew and cantor of the Kaifeng community, sings "Vehi She'amda," a song recounting G-d's protection of the Jewish people in every generation. The song is part of the Passover Haggadah text, which recounts the miraculous Exodus in which G-d brought the Jews out of Egyptian slavery to the land of Israel.

The video was uploaded to YouTube this week by Michael Freund, founder of the Shavei Israel organization that helps groups with Jewish origins, such as the Bnei Menashe of India, return to the Jewish people. On Thursday, Freund was awarded the Moskowitz Prize for Zionism for his activities.

Freund wrote that he filmed the song while visiting Kaifeng last week, where he has worked to strengthen ties with local Chinese Jews who trace their ancestry to the city's ancient Jewish community. In 2009, one of the first groups of Chinese Jews returned to Israel from Kaifeng.

At its peak, during the Middle Ages, the Jewish community in Kaifeng numbered roughly 5,000. Widespread intermarriage and assimilation, as well as the death of the community's last rabbi, led the Jewish community to effectively disappear in the 19th century CE.

However, hundreds of Chinese in Kaifeng have maintained their Jewish identity, and in recent years a growing number have returned to the religion and to Israel.

It is worth noting that Israel has been strengthening its ties with China greatly in recent months.

Reports last December revealed that the Prime Minister's Office, the Foreign Ministry and exporters in the defense industry are trying to challenge the US limitations on Israeli defense exports to China.

Watch A Chinese Jew's Heartfelt Passover Song - Jewish World - News - Israel National News


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 4, 2014)

What is Klezmer - 5 part documentary


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 13, 2014)

*Chag Pesach Sameach everyone.*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmthKpnTHYQ#t=27[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Chag Pesach Sameach.

Enjoy your macaroons!!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 17, 2014)

*A Song of Passover

It was dark the night we left Egypt,
Her cities and her pyramids lay behind us like great heaps of coal, 
And the wind tugging softly at our hair and pulling our clothes 
Moaned softly:  Dont go.
But we went.  

And the few scattered stars in the restless sky
Were like evil locusts hopping angrily about
And winking:  Go back!
But we went forward

And the first night we slept on pillows of dust,
Our hearts were like wild boars trampling our chests when we remembered
We had been slaves;
Black tears fell upon our cheeks and unshackled limbs
When we dreamt of Pharaohs wrath;
And the cold earth whispered:  Sleep forever!
But we awakened.  

In chariots and afoot, Egypts lesions thundered after us,
But Moses showed us where we could cross the sea, and we hastened,
And Pharaohs solders, swollen with armour, went to their fate;
And Moses told us:
They drowned in the raging waters of their hate!

We went on and the sun stormed above our heads,
It stomped like a boot, and ground the sky to white powder,
And then we trembled and felt faint,
Until we heard Moses say:
Slaves are those who stop searching for the way!

And then we glimpsed the wilderness of Sinai.
Its rocks were gray claws, its flinty ground was littered with bones
And its look was endless and devouring as the tigers jaws:
And we tore our garments and ran about and wept with terror,
Until Moses said:
Fear the deserts in your hearts instead!

And so we kept on, and made our painful way
Through tomblike nights and flaming noons,
And our bewilderment and our doubts and at last our fears left us, 
And we could at last, in the light of fresh dawn,
Calmly stand
And gaze down upon the fields of love and hope and courage:
Our promised land.
*


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 17, 2014)

I am a big fan of *XXXX *Klezmer music.   ..   

[ame=http://youtu.be/DkmFgQ9fM94]Itzhak Perlman plays Klezmer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 17, 2014)

Oy vey.......is this better Ropey??   ..   

[ame=http://youtu.be/mzg-8zLasTY]Klezmer in Jerusalem - Pesach, 2013 - 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLLEBAQLZ3Q]SUNRISE SUNSET - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Apr 17, 2014)

*No flaming in music threads guys.*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 17, 2014)

Great music, Caroline!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Great music, Caroline!



Thanks!

Have you read the Song of Passover above?  That comes from the Hagaddah which is the prayer book we use at the Passover seder.  I find it enchanting.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (May 4, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hilnc6UsPIc#t=139[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 3, 2014)

From the wonderful Yaacov Shwekey.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gse3cI0CrAo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gse3cI0CrAo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 19, 2014)

Al Jolson - Hatikvah

[ame=http://youtu.be/tqB8kZjxOCI]Al Jolson - Hatikvah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQbPknSHut0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQbPknSHut0[/ame]




> A Psalm of David. The Lord is my shepherd;&#8203; I shall not want.
> He makes me lie down in green pastures:&#8203;
> He leads me beside the still waters.
> He restores my soul:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 30, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/s2BhoGmDGJU]Singing at Yad Vashem, Israel (Holocaust Memorial Day - Jewish Israeli Song yom hashoah ??? ?????) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 30, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9vtT6F5ClBw]Israeli Song - "Forever, my brother" (Hebrew Songs Jewish songs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 30, 2014)

I pray the G-d of Israel comfort His people this day.  RIP Galid, Naftali, Eyal. My prayers are for your families and loved ones today.

[ame=http://youtu.be/z0gEVahicVA]Comfort Ye My People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guno (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I pray the G-d of Israel comfort His people this day.  RIP Galid, Naftali, Eyal. My prayers are for your families and loved ones today.
> 
> Comfort Ye My People - YouTube



Thank you Jeri. 

The commandment to "Be Fruitful and Multiply" has indeed been hard to fulfill against the willful. 

Still, we continue.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's hoping Israel has a peaceful Shabbat.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 10, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ZMGOmsGKI#t=19[/ame]

The prayer for the welfare of IDF soldiers was written by Rabbi Shlomo Goren, who served as IDF Chief Rabbi and then as Ashkenazic Chief Rabbi of Israel.


He Who blessed our forefathers Abraham, Isaac and Jacob -- may He bless the fighters of the Israel Defense Forces, who stand guard over our land and the cities of our G-d, from the border of the Lebanon to the desert of Egypt, and from the Great Sea unto the approach of the Aravah, on the land, in the air, and on the sea.
May the Almighty cause the enemies who rise up against us to be struck down before them. May the Holy One, Blessed is He, preserve and rescue our fighters from every trouble and distress and from every plague and illness, and may He send blessing and success in their every endeavor.
May He lead our enemies under our soldiers&#8217; sway and may He grant them salvation and crown them with victory. And may there be fulfilled for them the verse: For it is the Lord your G-d, Who goes with you to battle your enemies for you to save you.

Prayer for the Welfare of IDF Soldiers - Judaism - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2014)

> FRUIT OF YOUR GARDEN
> 
> It is a starry night, the moon comes up
> You sit there staring into darkness
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Jul 11, 2014)

Who doesn't like  good klezmer music? Muslims can pump out a pretty good beat over those Mosque megaphones.  Brian Eno incorporated them into his music, but, still. I will take Bob Dylan any day of the week, or  Pearl jam. Or Queens of the Stone age.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jib7B_MpFMY]Kabbalah: HEALING Prayer/Meditation[/ame]


----------



## April (Jul 13, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Kabbalah: HEALING Prayer/Meditation


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 24, 2014)

[MENTION=49937]Daniyel[/MENTION]

TIKVAH

HOPE




Ani raiti kama hem halchu 
yoter midai mehem lo chazru 
chaverim nif'redu, batim nishberu 
dmaot shel mishpachot nishpechu
Nitsanim shel anashim, prachim shelo yifrechu 
hatikvah berashenu, ahavah benafshenu, 
hachalom beruchenu az le'ad namshich bedarkenu. 

Ne'elmah la had'mamah, shuv kolot hamilchamah, 
od chayal chozer atuf bemah? bedegel hamedinah 
dam vedim'ah nisfagim ba'adamah 
Od imah hamumah, nisharah lah rak tmunah,
t'tikvah balev noel, im chazak lo nitkapel, 
ki lo nolad haben zonah sheya'atsor et yisrael. 

Ten li t'tikvah lekabel ma she'ein
et hakoach leshanot ma sheken. 

Bo'u namshich hachaim lefaneinu
lo meuchar ki machar yom chadash
hachalom yigava im ne'abed et hatikvah
az hoshitu yad l'ahavah. 

Hevtachtem yonah, barakia yesh ayit,
achi, sarpad ra'il okets ze lo ale shel zait, 
chaim bachalom, kulam medabrim al shalom 
aval yurim, loch'tsim, mosh'chim, soch'tim, t'ha'edek 
ba'olam shel piguim, anasim tmimim od medabrim 
chaim be'ashlayat hatsedek, 
hem marchivim ba'em et hasedek. 

Over teruf yomyomi kdei lisrod,
lo rotseh lichyot kdei lehilachem,
s'av nilcham kdei lichyot
not'a tikvah, mesharish shorshim,
magen begufi al hachalom 
shelo yitnapets lerasisim 
dai, maspim im hake'ev maspik im hadramah 
shanah ha'adamah medamemet lo nema, velamah? 

Ten li t'atikvah lekabel ma she'ein
et hakoach leshanot ma sheken. 

bou namshich hachaim lefaneinu
lo meuchar ki machar yom chadash
hachalom yegava im ne'abed et hatikvah
az hoshitu yad l'ahavah. 

Elohim, ten li t'atikvah lekabel ma she'ein 
et haomets lenasot letaken et haolam.

bou namshich hachaim lefaneinu
lo meuchar ki machar yom chadash
hachalom yegava im ne'abed et hatikvah
az hoshitu yad l'ahavah.

Elohim, ten li t'atikvah lekabel ma she'ein 
Ten li et hakoach leshanot et ma sheken. 
et haomets lenasot letaken et ha'olam. 

Bou namshich hachaim lefaneinu
lo meuchar ki machar yom chadash
hachalom yegava im ne'abed et hatikvah
az hoshitu yad l'ahavah.
I saw how many they went
Too many of them did not return
Friends separated, houses broken,
tears of families spilled

Buds of people flowers that didn't flower
The hope in our heads, the love in our hearts, the dream in our spirits so we continue in our path. 

The silence has disappeared for it, again sounds of war
Another soldier returns, wrapped in what? In the flag of the country
Blood and tears absorbed by the land
And another shocked mother is left with just a picture
The hope is locked in the heart, the strong nation will not fold over
Because the son of a bitch that can stop Israel has not been born.

Give me the hope to accept what there isn't 
The strength to change what there is. 

Come let's continue, our life is in front of us
It's not late because tomorrow is a new day
The dream will perish if we lose the hope
So reach out to love.  

You promised a dove, in the sky there's a hawk
Brother, poisonous twig pricks, this is not an olive branch
Living in a dream, everybody talks about peace
But they shoot, oppress, pull, squeeze the trigger
In a world of suicide attacks, the people are still talking
Living in an illusion of righteousness, 
they widen the rift in the nation.

Pass madness every day in order to survive
Don't want to live in order to fight,
Sub fights in order to live
Plant hope, sends out roots 
Shield in my body for the dream 
so it won't be shattered to splinters
Enough, enough with the hurt, enough with the tears
A year that the land bleeds not sleeping and why?

Give me the hope to accept what there isn't 
The strength to change what there is.

Come let's continue, our life is in front of us
It's not late because tomorrow is a new day
The dream will perish if we lose the hope
So reach out to love    

G-d, give me the hope to accept what there isn't
Give me the courage to try to fix the world. 

Come let's continue, our life is in front of us
It's not late because tomorrow is a new day
The dream will perish if we lose the hope
So reach out to love    

G-d, give me the hope to accept what there isn't 
Give me the strength to change what is
Give me the courage to try to fix the world.

Come let's continue, our life is in front of us
It's not late because tomorrow is a new day
The dream will perish if we lose the hope
So reach out to love.


----------



## Daniyel (Jul 24, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> [MENTION=49937]Daniyel[/MENTION]
> 
> TIKVAH
> 
> ...


Subliminal and The Shadow - The Legendary Israeli Rapers!! [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
I'll submit one of my own, by a prayer of Yom Kippur - Day of Atonement
*"Lekha Eli" "To you my lord (I desire)" 
*Written by Rabbi Abraham Ibn-Ezra by Meir Banai with slight modifications.



> To you my God is my desire
> in you is my pleasure and my love
> to you is my heart and my kidneys
> to you is my spirit and my soul
> ...





> Lecha Eli t'shukati
> becha chashki ve'ahavati
> lecha libi vekilyotai
> lecha ruchi venishmati
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LsIAFVJhLU#t=10[/ame]

IDF Chief Cantor Sings Mi Sheberach for Soldiers

IDF Chief Cantor releases a Mi Sheberach prayer for IDF soldiers.
By Arutz Sheva North America
First Publish: 8/1/2014, 8:36 PM

The IDF Chief Cantor, Lt. Col. Shai Abramson, has released a new version of the Mi Sheberach prayer for the welfare of the IDF soldiers.

The prayer is sung to the tune of Eretz Tzvi, a song originally recorded by famous Israeli singer Yehoram Gaon for the movie Mitvsa Yonatan, an Israeli film from 1977 based on Operation Entebbe, in which Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahus brother, Yoni, was killed.

Cantor Lt. Col. Abramson is accompanied by the Pirchey Yisrael childrens choir.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 13, 2014)

'A Heroes Song':

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBZkaxeosRU#t=26[/ame]

Diaspora Tribute to Israel's Fallen Warriors: A Heroes Song

British Jewish singers compose song to show gratitude for the soldiers who sacrificed their lives during Operation Protective Edge.

One of the remarkable outcomes of the current war between Israel and Gaza-based terrorist groups has been the unprecedented unity within Israeli society, and a sense of solidarity with the IDF's Operation Protective Edge that has crossed the political and religious spectrum.

Rallies, public prayers and countless initiatives by organizations and individuals have been organized to support and pay tribute to the nation's soldiers, 64 of whom have fallen in battle since the operation began 37 days ago.

That sense of solidarity has transcended geographic boundaries as well. Jews in the Diaspora have also been showing a remarkable sense of unity with Israel, holding rallies and prayers of their own and donating generously to aid the embattled residents of southern Israel and the soldiers fighting to protect them.

But a group of British Jewish singers say they wanted to offer something more "from the heart" - and came together to compose a song dedicated to the IDF's fallen.

Called "A Heroes Song", the song is accompanied by a video displaying the faces of each Israeli soldier killed during Operation Protective Edge. It's a tribute to the Israeli army made in the knowledge that its struggle against terrorists sworn to the destruction of the Jewish people is fought not just on behalf of the State of Israel, but Jews everywhere, its makers told Arutz Sheva.

"Everyone is donating money, or food, which is obviously the most important thing to do at this time," said producer Alex Holder. "But we wanted to do something profound which would communicate the heartfelt gratitude of Jews here and elsewhere for the sacrifices these brave soldiers have made for us."

Diaspora Tribute to Israel's Fallen: A Heroes Song - Music - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 19, 2014)

*ANACHNU (BNEI) MA'AMINIM *MAAMINIM DANCE



Anachnu ma'aminim bnei ma'aminim
ve'ein lanu al mi lehisha'en
ela ela al avinu
avinu shebashamaim

Yisrael Yisrael
betach b'hashem
ezram umeginam hu
(x2)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
WE ARE (CHILDREN OF) BELIEVERSBELIEVERS



We are believers, children of believers
and we have none (else) to rely on
but but on our father
our father in heaven

Israel Israel
believed in The Lord
for He is your aid and your protection
(x2)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2014)

*Sephardic Journey, Pt. 1 - Apollo's Fire *

**


----------



## toastman (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool Video Tinmore. Are you a musician ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2014)

toastman said:


> Cool Video Tinmore. Are you a musician ?


I play the radio.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2014)

> If I forget thee, O Jerusalem,
> let my right hand forget her cunning.
> Let my tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth,
> if I remember thee not;
> If I forget thee, O Jerusalem


.



> If I set not Jerusalem
> above my chiefest joy
> Remember Lord, against the children of Edom
> the day of Jerusalem.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Nov 28, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Video Tinmore. Are you a musician ?
> ...


Oh cool. I wasn't aware you could play the radio as an instrument. Who would have thought


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


This is a Jewish music thread any posts here other than that will be reported and removed


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

מִזְמור לְדָוִד, ה׳ רֹעִי לֹא אֶחְסָר. 
בִּנְאוֹת דֶשֶׁא יֵרְבִּיצֵנִי, עַל-מֵי מְנֻחוֹת יְנַהֲלֵנִי. 
נַפְשִׁי יְשׁוֹבֵב, יַנְחֵנִי בְמַעְגְלֵי-צֶדֶק לְמֵעֵן שְׁמוֹ. 
גַם כִּי-אֵלֵךְ בְּגֵיא צַלְמָוֶת לֹא-אִירָא רָע כִּי-אַתָּה עִמָדִי, שִׁבְטְךָ וּמִשְׁעַנְתֶּךָ הֵמָה יְנַחֲמֻנִי. 
תַּעֲרֹךְ לְפָנַי שֻׁלְחָן נֶגֶד צֹרְרָי, דִשַנְתָּ בַשֶמֶן רֹאשִי כּוֹסִי רְוָיָה. 
אַךְ, טוֹב וָחֶסֶד יִרְדְפוּנִי כָּל-יְמֵי חַיָי, וְשַׁבְתִּי בְּבֵית-ה׳ לְאֹרֶךְ יָמִים


*Translation:*
A Psalm of David. The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He makes me lie down in green pastures:
He leads me beside the still waters.
He restores my soul:
He leads me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
Though I walk through the valley of the shadow of Death,
I will fear no evil: for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff they comfort me.
You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies:
you anoint my head with oil; my cup overflows.
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life:
and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever.


----------



## guno (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## guno (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (May 23, 2015)

*2015*:   May 23–25

Shavuot: Today You Become a Nation

*Baruch Hashem...*




> Shavuot, the day that The Almighty gave the Ten Commandments to Moses on Mount Sinai, is in essence the birthday of the Jewish people. Every year, for a birthday present, we receive the Torah with a renewed freshness, just as the day it was given on Sinai


----------



## Jroc (May 23, 2015)

*Shavuot in Jerusalem w/Carol Cantrell singing, Western Wall*




> Inspiring music video with clips at the Western Wall in Jerusalem on Shavuot, the Feast of Weeks. This Jewish pilgrimage gathers tens of thousands of worshipers from all over Israel at the Wall plaza where they pray and read the Torah all night. At sunrise, the traditional Amidah prayer is recited in unity with passion.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2015)

Jroc said:


> *Shavuot in Jerusalem w/Carol Cantrell singing, Western Wall*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I am sorry I haven't been on much. That was great.

I kind of like this one.


The MI Supreme Court gave our shul a win over Chabad of Michigan.

Lawsuit Dismissed in Michigan Chabad Feud - Chabadinfo.com

I was also quoted in this week's Jewish News. They had an article about the win and they quoted me in the last paragraph.

I'm Ilan Aldouby


----------



## Jroc (May 31, 2015)

CMike said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Shavuot in Jerusalem w/Carol Cantrell singing, Western Wall*
> ...



That's great news!


----------



## guno (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 18, 2015)

CMike said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Shavuot in Jerusalem w/Carol Cantrell singing, Western Wall*
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Jul 25, 2015)

> Tisha B'Av (help·info) (Hebrew: תשעה באב‎ or ט׳ באב, "the Ninth of Av,") is an annual fast day in Judaism, named for the ninth day (Tisha) of the month of Av in the Hebrew calendar. The fast commemorates the destruction of both the First Temple and Second Temple in Jerusalem, which occurred about 490 years apart, but on the same Hebrew calendar date.[1] Although primarily meant to commemorate the destruction of the Temples, it is also considered appropriate to commemorate other Jewish tragedies that occurred on this day, most notably the expulsion of the Jews from Spain in 1492.[2] Accordingly, the day has been called the "saddest day in Jewish history".[3]
> Tisha B'Av falls in July or August in the western calendar. When the ninth of Av falls on Saturday (the Sabbath), the observance is deferred to Sunday the tenth. While the day recalls general tragedies which have befallen the Jewish people over the ages, the day focuses on commemoration of five events: the destruction of the two ancient Temples in Jerusalem, the sin of ten of the twelve scouts sent by Moses, who spoke disparagingly about the Promised Land, the razing of Jerusalem following the siege of Jerusalem in 70 CE, and the failure of Bar Kokhba's revolt against the Roman Empire.
> The fast lasts about 25 hours, beginning at sunset on the eve of Tisha B'Av and ending at nightfall the next day. In addition to the prohibitions against eating or drinking, observant Jews also observe prohibitions against washing or bathing, applying creams or oils, wearing leather shoes, and engaging in sexual activity. In addition, mourning customs similar to those applicable to the shiva period immediately following the death of a close relative are traditionally followed for at least part of the day, including sitting on low stools, refraining from work, and not greeting others.
> The Book of Lamentations is traditionally read, followed by the kinnot, a series of liturgical lamentations. In many Sephardic and Yemenite communities, and formerly also among Ashkenazim, it is also customary to read the Book of Job


----------

